# Wer fährt Centurion?



## Balldrian (31. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mir heute Ein Centurion Backfire Ultimate SLX2 gekauft. Hier mal der Link auf die Centurion Seite direkt zum Bike.BF Ultimate SLX2
Mich würde mal interessieren wer ein Centurion Bike besitzt Baujahr und Modell usw.
Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit Eurem Bike?


Grüße Balldrian


----------



## Obeliks (1. September 2009)

Bin bis März 2009 5 Jahre lang ein Centurion Cross LRS2 gefahren und habe seit dem Frühjahr ein Numinis Hydro.
Bin absolut zufrieden, das auf der Centurion Homepage im Web selbst konfigurierte Bike ist von der Geometrie und Ausstattung absolut optimal auf meine Bedürfnisse angepasst.

ciao,
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (1. September 2009)

Hi,

fahre ein Centurion Backfire Carbon und kann auch nichts negatives berichten.

Allerdings habe ich mir den Rahmen einzeln gekauft und das Bike selbst aufgebaut. (Zu sehen in meinem Profil, allerdings inzwischen nicht mehr mit Starrgabel sondern mit einer DT Swiss XRC 100 - siehe auch 24h Duisburg Album)


Die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist echt TOP!!! Alllerdings haben die Herren von der Technik bei Centurion NULL!!!! Ahnung 

Anfrage von mir bezüglich des Drehmoments für die Umwerfer Schelle:
Der Herr Blätterte und Blätterte... 7NM!!!  Super das ist der Wert den Shimano vorgibt. Kein Carbonrahmen verträgt 7NM am Umwerfer!!! Hab jetzt 3NM mit Carbonpaste genommen.

Anfrage bezüglich Drehmoment der Sattelklemme: 
Antwort 8,5NM... Auch das ist der Wert den die Klemme aushält. Carbonrahmen haben in der Regel 4-5NM

Bei einem Problem bezüglich des Steuersatzes konnte man mir auch nicht helfen  Ich musste mir die Lösung in Stundenlanger Recherche im Netz selber ergoogeln.


Echt traurig für so eine Firma... 

Aber die Quali des Rahmen ist wirklich absolut TOP und entschädigt die Inkompetenz der Holtline.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Balldrian (1. September 2009)

warum hast du dir denn nicht dein Rad selber auf deren website zusammen gestellt?Haben dir die Parts von denen generell nicht zugesagt oder warum?Finde das eine recht gute Idee mit dem I-Design bei denen.


----------



## Sumsemann (1. September 2009)

...weil ich dort das Bike nicht 100%ig nach meinen Vorstellungen verwirklichen konnte.

Folgende Teile sind bei Centurion nicht zu bekommen, von mir aber favorisiert:

Eine "schwarze" XTR Kurbel (von Mad-Line eloxiert) mit Specialite C116 Kettenblättern
Acros Edelstahl Innenlager
Bontrager Carbon Lenker (passt farblich super zum Rahmen)
Rotor S2 Vorbau und Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze (beides leicht und identische Optik)
XTR Systemlaufradsatz
alles Titanschrauben
XTR Bremse mit "REAR" Sattel vorne um so eine 180er Scheibe ohne Adapter fahren zu können.
Fizik Antares Sattel (passt super zu meinem Arsch, ist leicht und sieht TOP aus)
Look Quartz Carbon Pedale
usw.....


Wenn ein Hardtail schon rund 6000 Euro kostet dann muss es wirklich perfekt sein und perfekt hätte ich es bei Centurion nicht hinbekommen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Balldrian (2. September 2009)

Fährt sonst keiner die Marke Centurion???
Modell,Bilder alles her aber vor allem Eure Meinungen..


lg Andy


----------



## CenutrionRadler (4. September 2009)

@Balldrian, wäre es nicht evtl. besser gewesen diese Frage vor dem Kauf zu stellen?!? 
Fahre einen '07 Backfire LRS Rahmen und bin damit super zufrieden! Habe mir mein Bike allerdings auch selber zusammengestellt:
1. das Bike hätte mich ansonsten wesentlich mehr gekostet
2. entspricht dadurch 1000% meinen Wünschen
3. bastel ich gerne am Radl 

...denke mit einem Centurion, welcher Art auch immer, kann man nichts grundlegend verkehrt machen ... gibt ja für verschiedene Geschmäcker und Geldbeutel eigentlich immer etwas Entsrechendes


----------



## Rope285 (6. September 2009)

Hi,Balldrian
ich hab ein 2006er Numinis 1200,und bin ebenfalls superzufrieden
mit dem Teil.War damals mein Einsteigerbike.Rahmen Top fÃ¼r 1500â¬
lÃ¤uft seit Jahren problemlos.Blos ne neue Felge Hinten war nÃ¶tig,aber
das war ne dumme Aktion..Ich finde aber das der Hinterbau fÃ¼r ein All-Mountain
(ist das noch die korrekte Kategorie?)mehr Steifigkeit vertragen kÃ¶nnte.
Ich denke aber mal das da seit 2006 bei Centurion nachgebessert wurde.
Speziell in ruppigen Kurven bergab merk ich deutlich wie sich der Hinterbau verzieht..
hab mir deswegen auch ein Canyon Torque fÃ¼r die hÃ¤rteren Sachen zugelegt
aber wie gesagt,TOP Bike.
LG


----------



## RiccardoRetardo (8. September 2009)

Fahre ein 2007er Numinis aus dem Baukasten. Ist beste Rad, das ich je hatte, und hübsch ist es noch obendrein. Ist mit knapp 12 Kilos eine absolute AM-Waffe, auf Grund des Dämpfer-schonenden LRS-Systems extrem niedrige Centurion-spezifische Wartungskosten. 

Der XTR-Umwerfer ist mir mal gerissen - wurde aber als Garantiefall kostenneutral ersetzt. Lediglich Fox Talas und Formula Oro K24 mussten sich dem regulären Wartungszyklus fügen. Das war nicht ganz billig - ist aber bei jedem anderen Rad auch so. 

Mangelnde Hinterbau-Steifigkeit ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen, eventuell wurde, wie Herr Rope schon andeutet, nachgebessert. 

Ist auf jeden Fall eine Traditionsfirma, die es zu unterstützen lohnt!


----------



## M_on_Centurion (13. September 2009)

Ich habe seit letztem Jahr ein 2007er Centurion Backfire 511.

Ursprünglich war es mehr ein Notkauf, da das Ghost Miss 5500 im Umkreis von 60km nicht mehr zu bekommen war.
Habe dann das 511er in kleiner Rahmenhöhe probegefahren und bin heute noch sehr zufrieden. 
Was mir nicht ganz so gut gefällt:  der Rahmen ist anscheinend mehr für Scheibenbremsen gemacht, da die HS11 den Rahmen hinten schon ziemlich auseinanderdrückt und für die RockShox Dart 3 bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich ein anderes Federpaket (für leichte Fahrer/innen), lohnt sich aber bei der Gabel nicht.
Allerdings merkt man beim Fahren davon fast nichts und ich fahre sehr gerne damit.


----------



## DC5 (15. September 2009)

Hallo 

Seit ca 2 1/2 Jahren fahre ich Centurion Crossline 700 mit bis zu ca 10000 km/Jahr auf schmalen pannensicheren Conti mit Straßenprofil
Bin 100% zufrieden. Lenker war für reinen Straßenbetrieb etwas zu hoch, wurde kostenlos vom Händler abgesenkt. 
Die Blockierung der Vorderradfederung funktioniert noch immer tadellos.
Im Sommer ist ein uralter Union-Walzendynamo für Notstrom verantwortlich, ab Herbst kommt die SON-Nabe zum Einsatz.
Das Rad ist leicht und schnell und wird  von Rennradlern öfters unterschätzt 

Seit Jahresanfang habe ich noch ein Numinis 1200 und bin begeistert. 
Diese Supersänfte auf 2 Rädern ist im Gelände trotz etwas erhöhtem Gewicht für meine angeknacksten Knochen  genau das Richtige. 
Kleine Fehler:
Bei ca 1350 km war das hintere Federbein defekt und wurde kostenlos ersetzt. 
Nun bei ca 1450 km beginnt in der Marzochi-Bomber-Gabel Federrasseln auf Pflasterwegen. 
Händler will es prüfen und ggfs. Teile tauschen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vars.Molta (16. September 2009)

Balldrian schrieb:


> Fährt sonst keiner die Marke Centurion???
> Modell,*Bilder* alles her aber vor allem Eure Meinungen..
> lg Andy



Wo sind deine Bilder ? 

grus.the.vars.molta


----------



## Balldrian (17. September 2009)

So hier mal mein Bike das ich mir gekauft habe.









Bin mit dem Bike bisher super zufrieden ausser das meine Bremse nachgestellt werden muss weil die einen sau blöden Drcukpunkt hat.Muss sie fast ganz durchreißen bis mal was kommt.


LG Andy


----------



## Clemens (18. September 2009)

@Balldrian 

Das ist aber wirklich kein Rad für Bonsais! 56 oder 61cm Rahmenhöhe?


Hier mal mein Centurion Backfire Carbon Customaufbau (nur der Rahmen stammt von Centurion), Stand März 2009 und für 'normal' Grosse:



 


Rahmen Centurion Backfire Carbon HT 2009 46cm (1370 Gramm incl. Sattelklemme und Steuersatzschalen), Gabel RS Reba Team 100mm, XTR/XT Schaltung, XTR 11-34 Ritzelpaket, RaceFace Deus XC Kurbel + Innenlager, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Shimano WM-H775 Laufräder mit Conti Race King 2.2 Tubless, Brakes Oro K24 180/160mm, Syntace F99 Vorbau 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Flatbar, Thomson Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Spanner und Hörnchen, Acros AI22 Steuersatz, BikeHardest Carbon Flaschenhalter... +/- 10Kg. 

Aktuell sind mittlerweile eine schwarze Fox F100 RL, eine Syntace P6 Carbonstütze und Shimano XTR Disc Brakes verbaut. 

Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem Rahmen (super verarbeitet!) und den Fahreigenschaften, werde aber in Kürze trotzdem wieder auf einen Alu-Frame wechseln (S-Works M5 HT).


----------



## Balldrian (18. September 2009)

Nein das ist kein Rahmen für Zwerge....Ist ein 61er.Bei meinen 1,97m muss das auch schon sein..




Gruß Andy


----------



## Obeliks (27. September 2009)

Ich reiche auch noch mein Bild nach:




 
Numinis Hydro aus dem Web-Baukasten.

ciao,
Dirk


----------



## Balldrian (28. September 2009)

Die Fareben gefallen mir...hübsches Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (2. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch noch eins

Hab mir letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit ein Numinis mit dem Web Baukasten zusammengebaut und das hier ist herausgekommen:

Rahmen: Numinis Hydro
Gabel: Magura Laurin
Dämpfer: Manitou lockout 
Schaltung + Antrieb: Sram X.9
Laufräder: Mavic Crossride
Bremsen: Magura Louise 203/180
Bereifung: Nobby Nics
Rest sind alles die standard Parts

Einsatz sind kleinere Touren 20-40 Km mit sämtlichen Trails, die es in unserem Gebiet gibt

mfg Tobi


----------



## rboncube (3. Oktober 2009)

Fahre seit 1,5 Jahren ein Backfire LRS Hydro. Bis auf zweimaligen Defekt des GA Prion-Dämpfers, den ich dann gegen einen Manitou getauscht habe, keine Probleme. Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Marathon/CC-Fullys.





Steht übrigens zum Verkauf, weil ich mir nun dieses Teil gegönnt habe und mir das Alu- Backfire als Winter -und Zweitbike zu Schade ist.





X9/XT, R7 MRD, Crossmax SLR, Formula R1, GA Prion Travel Lock.
Getauscht wird noch: Sattelstütze (KCNC oder Tune), Kurbel(Aerozine), Bremsscheiben (windcutter). Müsste dann an die 10kg rankommen

Gruß René


----------



## Balldrian (5. Oktober 2009)

hübsches bike das du da hast....


----------



## rboncube (8. Oktober 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> @Balldrian
> 
> Das ist aber wirklich kein Rad für Bonsais! 56 oder 61cm Rahmenhöhe?
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike. Warum möchtest du wieder einen Alurahmen? Wie groß bist du? Ich bin 1,70 und da ist der 46er Rahmen schon an der Grenze. Centurion baut leider keine kleineren Carbonrahmen. Und der Alurahmen in 41 ist mir eh zu klein. Echt schade das bei Bikes so enorme Größensprünge (5cm) gemacht werden. Rennräder gibts in 2-3cm Abstufungen.

Gruß René


----------



## Clemens (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo René,

schön, dass Dir mein Backfire gefällt. Muss mal neue Pics machen, mit der schwarzen Fox schauts noch besser aus. Ich bin 176cm klein und mir passt der 46er Rahmen ziemlich genau (mit 105mm Vorbau).

Warum wieder Alu? Ganz einfach, weil sich der S-Works M5 ziemlich genial fährt, etwas wendiger als das Backfire.


----------



## Fubbes (1. Dezember 2009)

Immer dieser neumodische Kram ... 
Mein "aktuelles" Bike, ein 2002er LRS Pro (das meinem Fahrstil leider nicht mehr ganz gewachsen ist). Neben dem üblichen Krempel wurden bisher nur Gabel und Sattel getauscht. 

Als Backup dient mir ein 1998er Backfire Extreme Hardtail.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre kein Centurion mehr...

...aber ihr könnt es in Kürze... und zwar vom Allerfeinsten 



Centurion Backfire Carbon 2009, Gr. 51cm, TOPZUSTAND
ultimatives Racebike m.edelstem Tuning, ohne Mängel


LG
Matthias


----------



## RiccardoRetardo (2. Dezember 2009)

Was haltet ihr vom neuen Trailbanger:






Hab vor einer Weile den hier testgefahren, ist ein Wahnsinnsgerät!


----------



## paradox (2. Dezember 2009)

hi, 

habe meiner besseren hälfte ein eve aufgebaut, ...
ein super frame und echt gute sitzposition.

gewicht 10.5kg mit ordentlich potenzial nach unten noch vorhanden...


----------



## panino (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre seit 1997 ein NoPogo Comp und seit 2004 ein Numinis.
Trotz mehrerer Alpenüberquerungen und rund 40.000Hm/Jahr hat mich noch
keins im Stich gelassen. 
Die Serien-Lackierung des Numinis hat mir dann irgendwann nicht mehr gefallen und wurde geändert.
Im Übrigen wechsle ich unabhängig von Verschleißteilen alle 2 Jahre die Fahrwerkslager aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aluray (4. Dezember 2009)

hi 

ich fahre jetzt sein einem 3/4 jahr ein backfire fun 400 http://www2.centurion.de/Bikes.Detail?bike_id=45
und ich bin auch ganz zu frieden damit also halt mit dem für was es gemacht is, aber ich will jetzt mehr richtung Fr und da wollte ich fragen ob ich meine geometrie mit ner 140mm gabel kaputt mach? 

Ps. Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache^^


----------



## rboncube (4. Dezember 2009)

Aluray schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich fahre jetzt sein einem 3/4 jahr ein backfire fun 400 http://www2.centurion.de/Bikes.Detail?bike_id=45
> und ich bin auch ganz zu frieden damit also halt mit dem für was es gemacht is, aber ich will jetzt mehr richtung Fr und da wollte ich fragen ob ich meine geometrie mit ner 140mm gabel kaputt mach?
> ...



Denke das die Sitzposition schon sehr aufrecht wird. Und auch das Lenkverhalten wird etwas träger. Hardtail und 140mm Gabel, irgendwie ne halbe Sache. Wenn du richtig Freeriden möchtest, wäre ein Numesis oder ein Trailbanger eine Überlegung wert. Für ab und zu technische Abfahrten reicht auch das Fun.

gruß Rene´


----------



## Aluray (6. Dezember 2009)

k thx für die hilfe 

dann schau ich mal dass ich mir in den nächsten 1-2 jahren n neues bike kaufen kann das heis 
Sparen! Sparen! Sparen!^^


----------



## JoeHaBe (9. Januar 2010)

Hey ich hab mir im April 2009 ein Backfire LRS3 gekauft, hier im Bikemarkt für günstig Geld, war auch top okay usw. ; -)
Jedenfalls überleg ich schon ein paar Wochen wie ich hinten zu mehr Federweg komme...
Hab heut mal die Schwinge hinten vermessen, also vorallem die Lager- und Drehpunkte..
Wollte dann mit nem CAD Programm mal versuchen, wie ich die Wippe verändern müsste, um mehr FW zu haben, kam aber zu keinem Ergebnis. Hab dann mal am Hinterbau einen Bolzen rausgenommen und so bissel rumprobiert.. Ergebnis: Ich brauch eine Numinis-Wippe ; -)

Kann mal von euch einer bitte die Wippe aus einem Numinis (mit 120mm FW) messen und vllt. ein Bild dazu malen, damit ich weiß, ob die bei mir reingehen würde? Der Dämpfer sollte ja weiterhin passen (EBL320mm/63mmHub). Und bevor ich dann selber eine Wippe "drechseln" lasse, kann man so ein Teil vllt. bei Centurion so kaufen??

Wäre echt cool, wenn mir jmd. Maße und Infos schicken könnte!
Gruß, joe

PS: unten ein Bild von meinem Pferdchen, als ich den Steinbruch besucht hab..


----------



## beinchen dick (9. Januar 2010)

[email protected],
kann im Wesentlichen die positiven Dinge über Centurion bestätigen.
Habe 2004/2005 ein Backfire LRS Super erworben. Ich kann nur sagen, es lief und lief und lief...
Bis zum 31.12.2009.----Rahmenbruch---- Bild: siehe Profil
Riss oberhalb der Schweißnaht von Ober- und Sitzrohr.
Grund: Überlastung durch Dauerschwingung. Die Serienmäßige Sattelstütze (FSA Carbon) war immer bis MAX ausgezogen. Somit endete die Sattelstütze genau an dem Schnittpunkt Oberrohr/Sitzrohr. Das kann ja nicht gut gehen. Aber 5 Jahre hat es gehalten.

Ein Anruf bei Centurion wirkt Wunder. Der Rahmen soll vom Händler eingeschickt werden und ich bekomme einen -NEUEN-. Was sagt man dazu? Die Montagekosten werden ebenfalls von Centurion übernommen!!!

Das ist doch mal ein Service.

Gruß!!
Mario

P.S.: Kleiner Tip!!! An der Querstrebe vor der oberen Wippe des  Hinterbaus war bisher eine kleine Bohrung mit einem Gewinde ab Werk vorhanden.
Hier kann man sich ein, z.B. aus einem alten Kanister geschnittenes kurzes "Schutblech" befestigen. Das hält den gröbsten Dreck von der Wippe bzw. den Lagern weg.


----------



## luecky_94 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo erst mal.. 

Also ich fahre seit September 2009 ein Backfire Fun 800. (Bilder im Album)
Alles in allem find ich das Rad wirklich Top. 
Hier und da kann man vielleicht was verändern, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit 'dem Gerät'. Ich kann mich des weiteren auch nicht über die Stabilität oder Sonstiges beschweren weil bis jetzt hat es alles mitgemacht. Sogar 4m weite Sprünge sind kein Problem, doch das hat mich selber gewundert . Und deswegen meiner Meinung nach nach nochmal ein  wert.

Ich werde mir dir kommende Saison eine neue Gabel zulegen. Ich denke an eine Pike/Recon/Revelation. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber erst mal sehen was das neue Jahr so bringt.

In diesem Sinne:
Reitet eure Zentauren!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (2. März 2010)

Hey Fangemeinde,

ich fahre ab nächstem Monat ein Centurion Backfire Light "Team Albgold" - Custom Bike.
Der Rahmen gefiel mir so gut, vor allem auch durch die Abmaße, und dem Design, sodass ich mich entschieden habe, das Teil Custom Made zu gestalten.
Bilder werden folgen von meinem Projekt " Albgold meets sunset red"

Gruss
Tony


----------



## Saubaer25 (31. März 2010)

Hallo!
Habe mir mit dem I-Design Konfigurator folgendes zusammengestellt: 

Rahmen: matt-schwarz/silber
Federbein:German A Prion Travel Lock oder DT Swiss XM 180 Remote Lockout
Federgabel: Fox Talas RLC Disk 100-140
Antrieb: Shimano Deore XT 11/34
Bremse: Magura Luise Silber 203/180
Laufradsatz:Shimano Deore XT Disk
Reifen:Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25 oder Fat Albert 2,35
Lenker:Syntace VRO Eco Set/Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Alu
Vorbau:Syntace VRO Eco Set 55-105mm 10 Grad oder in 90-140mm 10 Grad
Sattel: Centurion Sport (Werde aber meinen SQ Lab 611 Activ verbauen)

Gesamtpreis:Mit German A 2580
Mit DT Swiss XM 180 2720

Gewicht: (Angabe Centurion I-Design Konfigurator) 12,68kg German A
12,71kg DT Swiss XM

Bin noch am überlegen welches Federbein ich nehmen soll!? Habe z.Z. "nackich" 105 kg auf der Wage (tendenz nach unten  ) 
Reicht der German A Prion Travel Lock aus oder sollte man die 140 mehr für den DT Swiss XM 180 ausgeben?
Wie gut ist der Shimano XT LRS?


Gruß,
Saubaer25


----------



## rboncube (31. März 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Habe mir mit dem I-Design Konfigurator folgendes zusammengestellt:
> 
> Rahmen: matt-schwarz/silber
> ...




Fahre den Travel Lock an meinem Backfire Carbon. Zur haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen, da er erst 600km im Einsatz ist. So funktioniert er sehr gut. Durch das LRS- System wippt eh fast nichts. Ich als Racer würde aber nächstes mal denoch einen Dämpfer mit richtigem Lock Out nehmen. Finde das beim German A fast kein spürbarer Unterschied zwischen den zwei Stufen bemerkbar ist. An meinem Alu Backfire fahre ich übrigens einen Manitou Lock Out Dämpfer. Der ist seit 2500km auch im Winter im Einsatz. Funktioniert noch immer super. Leider schwerer als German A und DT Swiss.
Ich würde den DT Swiss nehmen. Statt XT die X9, dann hast den größten Teil vom Dämpferaufpreis wieder. X9 fahre ich an beiden Bikes und finde sie top.
Um welchen Rahmen gehts eigentlich. Tippe mal auf Numesis.

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don_tc (1. April 2010)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Hey Fangemeinde,
> 
> ich fahre ab nächstem Monat ein Centurion Backfire Light "Team Albgold" - Custom Bike.
> Der Rahmen gefiel mir so gut, vor allem auch durch die Abmaße, und dem Design, sodass ich mich entschieden habe, das Teil Custom Made zu gestalten.
> ...



Hi Tony,

hab mir auch gerade ein Albgold-Rahmen gekauft. War grad güsntig. Allerdings wird bei mir der Aufbau wohl noch dauern, geplant ist so im Winter. Bin gespannt, was Du so verbauts.

Ciao Mike


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (1. April 2010)

Hey Mike,

war das der, der bei Ebay drin stand?

Ja, also es werden viele Tune-Teile verbaut, und auch sonst alles, was leicht und haltbar ist.
Wenn Du noch einen Tune DC16 in orange und einen Tune DC17 in rot brauchst, meld dich einfach. Die Schnellspanner sind neu!
Passen super ans Alb-Gold!

Gruss
Tony


----------



## don_tc (1. April 2010)

Hi Tony,

Du bist wohl schon viel weiter als ich. Ich bin grad am überlegen, ob ich eine weiße oder schwarze Gabel dran bauen soll.
Der Rahmen war von Raddiscount für 167 Euro.

Ciao Mike


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (1. April 2010)

Hey Mike,

also, ich bin schon in der Endphase.
Ja, also eine weisse Gabel passt nicht.
Schwarz geht zwar, jedoch müsstest Du dann weitere schwarze Teile nehmen, sodass es sich farblich wieder findet.
Ich habe eine Magura Durin mit Custom.casting in Rahmenfarbe verbaut.

Ah, dann war er ja auch recht günstig zu haben.

Gruss
Tony


----------



## malertus (23. April 2010)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe gerade eure Beiträge gefunden und gelesen ;-)
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.... Ich will mir ein neues Bike holen und stehe zwischen mehreren 2009 Modellen...

1. Centurion Backfire LRS 1
2. Centurion Backfire Ultimate SLX 3
und (Bitte nicht schlagen ;-)  )
3.Ghost ASX 5100

danke schon mal im voraus
malertus


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (23. April 2010)

Hallo Malertus,

als erstes musst Du uns mal verraten, was Du so mit dem Bike anstellen willst?
Freizeit-radeln, trainieren, Race oder Marathon, etc., diese Dinge sollte man wissen.
Und auch das Budget wäre sehr interessant, zu wissen.
Also, an sich sind die Räder gut, jedoch musst Du auf die Details achten.
Daher wäre im direkten Vergleich das Backfire SLX die besten wahl.
Is aber halt nur ein Hardtail.
Jedoch sind die Fully´s einfach nicht gut ausgestattet, da wirst Du nicht lang mit Freude haben. Bedenke, dass da Rad ja auch ein wenig halten soll.
Du möchtest bestimmt ja mehr fahren als schrauben.

Daher überlege es dir.

PS: Ich hätte da einen sehr guten Tipp für dich, jedoch schreibe ich den hier nicht aus gewissen Gründen, daher kontaktiere mich einfach per PN oder Mail.

Gruss
Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malertus (23. April 2010)

Hey Cruisin´Devil,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Ich werde mit dem Bike vor allem trainieren... 
Bin seit gut 5 Jahren raus und muss erteinmal wieder rein kommen (auch wenn man Fahrradfahre nicht verlernt), deshalb denke ich als erstes Cross Country und so.... 


Gruß
Malertus

Fast vergessen: Ich möchte nicht mehr als 900 Euro für das Bike ausgeben


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (23. April 2010)

Hey Malertus,

siehe PN!!!

Gruss


----------



## soso79 (23. April 2010)

Hi, fahre zur Zeit keins mehr, aber als nächstes kommt wieder ein Centurion ins Haus (Hardtail) Hatte das Hydro LRS gefahren, wirklich Top Rad und meiner Dame hab ich nen 100er Backfire mit Marta ect. aufgebaut.

Quali ect echt Top


----------



## malertus (23. April 2010)

*g* das hör ich doch gerne.... nur welches ist sinnvoller

das Ultimate SLX 3 (mit besseren Komponenten)

oder 

das Backfire LRS 1 (fully halt)  ???


----------



## soso79 (23. April 2010)

also ich würde,wenn ich noch kein fully hätte, auf jeden fall das lrs nehmen. beim lrs haste wirklich keine antriebseinflüsse, dafür aber schon ein bissl mehr komfort. lieber das und dann aufrüsten


----------



## soso79 (23. April 2010)

ach ja...versuche aber ein hydroformed zu bekommen !


----------



## malertus (23. April 2010)

ok, hab natürlich in der zwischen zeit weiter geschaut (vielleicht ein Fehler) und das hier gefunden

Centurion Numinis 800

Was haltet ihr davon? Das oder das LRS? preislich tun die beiden sich nicht....


----------



## soso79 (23. April 2010)

ich persönlcih steh ja eh auf viel federweg  also mehr reserveb haste auf jeden fall. kommt halt drauf an was du fahren magst. 120 hat das numinis, oder ? und ich find es keinesfalls zu viel. wenn du jedoch nen racer aufm cc bist, brauchste das net wirklich. aber wenn du auch gern mal den ein oder anderen sprung machen möchtest und etwas härter fährst, wär das numinis schon die bessere wahl


----------



## malertus (24. April 2010)

Soweit ich gelesen habe hat er vorne 100-140 und hinten 115.... das sollte doch erstmal ausreichen, oder??


----------



## soso79 (24. April 2010)

ja, damit kann man erstmal leben   und gewichtstuning machste dann stück für stück !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CenutrionRadler (24. April 2010)

Ich fahre auch eins und verliebe mich immer wieder auf's Neue! 
Hier die aktuelle Ausbaustufe:


----------



## soso79 (24. April 2010)

sehr schön !!!


----------



## malertus (24. April 2010)

Ich hab mir das Numinis 800 gekauft ;-)


----------



## soso79 (24. April 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch ! wirst viel spaß mit dem bike haben !


----------



## malertus (24. April 2010)

Danke...


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (25. April 2010)

CenutrionRadler schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch eins und verliebe mich immer wieder auf's Neue!
> Hier die aktuelle Ausbaustufe:



Hey,

würdest Du mal kurz verraten, was es so wiegt, wie es da steht?

Gruss
Tony


----------



## Taurin1 (25. April 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
ich habe vor kurzem den Rahmen des Centurion Backfire Hydro XT ersteigert allerdings in der Farbe schwarz. Wundert mich etwas weil ich kaum Bilder finde, wo sich das schöne Alu-Hardtail in Schwarz ablichten lässt. 90 % der Rahmen sind in Weiß. Warum? 
Kann mir jemand zu dem Sondermodell (habe mittlerweile rausbekommen) etwas schreiben?

Ansonsten finde ich als absoluter CD Fahrer die Rahmen super schön und werde aus dem Hardtail ein Fliegengewicht machen. Die SID ist schon bestellt 

lg
M


----------



## CenutrionRadler (25. April 2010)

@ Cruisin ' Devil

... mein bike wiegt in Rahmengröße 51 ~ 11,1kg.
leider ist der Alurahmen verhältnismäßig schwer, sonst würde sicherlich das ein oder andere Pfund bei der Ausstattung noch purzeln. Ist mir aber auch eigentlich wurscht, da ich den Rahmen ratenscharf finde und ich in Bezug auf Karbonrahmen generell etwas kritisch gestimmt bin.

Prinzipiell würde mir auch kein Ami-bike in die Tüte kommen, da ich lieber die regionale Wirtschaft unterstütze und es hierzulande genügend gute Hersteller und kompetente Ingenieure gibt.

... kann den Hype um Cannondale, Spezi und co. nicht nachvollziehen aber wer gern viel Geld für den Namen bezahlt, bitte schön!


----------



## Taurin1 (25. April 2010)

CenturionRadler,
wenn du meine Bikes in der Leiste erkennen kannst, handelt es sich lediglich um ein Ami Bike, der Rest ist natürlich aus Europa - um dich zu beruhigen. Cannondale baut nun mal sehr gute und ausgefallene und vorallem Zeitlose Bikes. Die Entscheidung gab mir letztendlich die Lefty, die einfach unschlagbar ist (meine persönliche Meinung). Wenn ich mir dagegen die Deutsche Konkurenz wie Fusion oder Votec ansehe, dann bestelle ich lieber im Ausland. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Gabel-  oder möchtest du eine wacklige German A fahren? 
Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass sich die Zeiten geändert haben und endlich ein paar wirklich zeitlose Bikes aus deutschen Schmieden es zu kaufen gibt. Storck und Co. machen es vor. 
Eins kann ich dir mit sicherheit sagen - bei CD bekommt man auch für wenig Geld ein klasse Bike! Man sollte nur wissen wo!

Dem Carbon stehe ich auch skeptisch gegenüber. Ich bin Carbon Bike gefahren und mein Gefühl bergab war alles andere als aufregend. Deshalb den Centurion in Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurin1 (25. April 2010)

Ich möchte noch mal drauf hinweisen, dass endlich was in deutschen Schmieden passiert!!! Auch beim Votec


----------



## Zaskar1998 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo allerseits ,

ich wollte euch mal mein aktuelles Touren Bike zeigen .

Das Bike wiegt genau  11,2 Kg .





Viele Grüße,

Paul


----------



## -Xcessive- (21. Juli 2010)

Mein Backfire 600 von 2008.
Der Rahmen is ne Wucht, was der alles aushält. Die Gabel und meine alten Laufräder haben schon den Geist aufgegeben, doch der Rahmen hält. Fahre das Ding als Freeride-Hardtail, 1,5m Drop und 5m weite Sprünge kein Problem. Der Einsatzzweck war beim kauf eigentlcih nicht SO geplant


----------



## kraut8 (21. Juli 2010)

Fahre Centurion seit 1995. Nicht nur, aber immer wieder.

Schwarzes Backfire Hardtail

No Pogo Comp das gelbe Postfully

Backfire LRS Hydro

Numinis Baukastenrad seit 3 Monaten. Geile Kiste!


----------



## Fubbes (22. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, mein erstes ist von 96. Rocky Racoon mit Rock Shox Quadra 21 und Magura HS 22. Tolles Rad, vor allem wegen der Bremse, aber Schrott-Gabel. War mir nur ein bisserl groß. Insofern verschmerzbar, dass es 1998 geklaut wurde. 
Danach Backfire Extreme, das fahre ich heute noch. 
Seit 2002 auch ein Backfire LRS Pro.
Ehefrau hat ebenfalls ein Centurion: Racoon, auch von 96.

Der Grund für Centurion: am Anfang ein Radgeschäft im Ort, das nur Centurion hatte. Danach das gewisse Alleinstellungsmerkmal, die Marke ist eben nicht so verbreitet. Am Fully waren es dann die zwei Flaschenhalter, die mich wieder zu Centurion getrieben haben.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## fexee (22. Juli 2010)

Hi fahre auch ein Centurion Backfire 600 von 08 habe aber mitlerweile die Dart 3 durch ne Reba SL Dual Air ausgetauscht und die Shimano Bremsen mussten auch ner Louise weichen. Demnächst kommt noch ein Mavic Crossride Laufradsatz drauf.
Bin aber soweit total zufriefden mit dem Bock mir fällt momentan nichts ein was mir nicht passt aber ein bischen Bastelei muss immer sein 

Hier mal ein Bild (sorry für die schlechte Qualität):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustin196 (30. August 2010)

Ich fahre zur zeit noch ein 2010 Backfire Fun 800 und bin auch sehr zurfrieden mit dem Fahrrad.Habe nur in letzter Zeit mehr Spaß am lockeren Freeriden bekommen und hab mir aus dem grund heute das No Pogo SLX bestellt.Bergauf ist eh nicht so mein Ding ;-)
Nächstes Jahr soll dann mein Traum Bike kommen.Der Trailbanger Hydro XT


----------



## holger2012 (7. September 2010)

Hier mein Alltags-Centurion, ein modifiziertes 2010er Backfire Light (hat auch gerade erst den Westweg-Wanderweg überstanden...und das mit Bravur)





Und mein Sonntags-, oder auch "Schön-Wetter-Centurion" ...ein Leichtbau-Stahlrahmen Foxx mit Noleen Cross-Link-Carbon Gabel und kompletter XTR-Ausstattung wie einer Magura Raceline D


----------



## _Freeride_ (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre ein Centurion Backfire LRS1 verkaufe dies aber


Cebturion ist aber ne Hammergeile Marke, da die Räder optisch gut aussehen und sehr hochwertig sind. Außerdem ist die Ausstattung für den preis ok


----------



## RideHereRideNow (18. Oktober 2010)

mal ne frage.
ich überlege schon seit längerem mir das no pogo slx zu kaufen.
werde aber wahrscheinlich hope naben verwenden und anstatt der formula bremse ne saint montieren.
habt ihr iwelche erfahrungsberichte was das teil anbelangt ?
und wie ist die suntour gabel die immoment verbaut wird ? 
weil ich schon nach 4 wochen meine andere suntour gabel bezwungen habe.
jetzt fahr ich ne fox.
kein vergleich 

lg merlin.


----------



## Dustin196 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann eigtl nur Positives über das NoPogo SLX berichten.
Fahre es jetzt seit fast 2 Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden.
Die Gabel ist Ok.Sie arbeitet gut und bis jetzt habe ich keine Probleme.
Sonst ist die Verarbeitung sehr gut wie ich es von Centurion kenne.
Welche Rahmengröße bräuchtest du denn?
Kann bei uns im Laden morgen mal nachgucken ob es noch Lieferbar ist.Komme selber aus Köln.


----------



## RideHereRideNow (18. Oktober 2010)

das ist gut 
46 cm.
ist nett aber danke.
ich habe schon einen lieblingshändler 
und ich werde auf das 2011 modell warten.
das sieht geil aus !
www.cycle-m.de 
kennste ?


----------



## Dustin196 (18. Oktober 2010)

Na aber sicher kenn ich das 2011...sehr feines Teil hast du dir ausgesucht...
Dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Spaß damit...
Ach was hast du mit dem NoPogo denn so vor?


----------



## RideHereRideNow (18. Oktober 2010)

ja also ich habe mir vor einem jahr das backfire 600 gekauft.
und da hast es halt richtig angefangen mit dem mountainbiken.
ich fahre eig nur singletrails.
und ich möchte jetzt auch anspruchsvollere sachen fahren.
was fährst du denn damit ?
in altenberg ?


----------



## Dustin196 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach damit eigtl alles.
Fahre öfters nach Winterberg...bei uns um Köln ein paar Trails oder mal auf ne Dirtstrecke....
Hab es mir extra in 46 geholt bei 189 Körpergröße....
Schön wendig und leicht...Hab eigtl nur ein paar kleinigkeiten geändert damit es etwas spaß tauglicher ist.
Kurzer vorbau...Holzfeller Lenker in 700 und 50er höhe.andere Griffe von UMF.Freeride Pedale.Rockring.Shimano 105 Schaltwerk und ne Rennrad Kassette...Merke nen deutlichen unterschied vorallem beim Vorbau und Lenker...Ich komme damit einfach besser klar als mit dem Original mini Vorbau und Lenker ;-)


----------



## RideHereRideNow (18. Oktober 2010)

achso..
ehm ich hatte mir überlegt das in 2 mal 10 zuholen.
und dann halt mit der shimano saint und entweder wieder ventidiscs oder xtr bremsscheiben. und dann halt evt. hope naben.
bist du mit dem mavic laufradsatz zufrieden ?
also von steifigkeit, haltbarkeit und von der nabe ?

lg merlin.

Ride Here Ride Now !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RideHereRideNow (18. Oktober 2010)

und ich wollte halt ein alpencross damit fahren und mal ein paar sprünge ausprobieren.


----------



## Dustin196 (19. Oktober 2010)

Bis jetzt kann ich noch nichts negatives über die Laufräder sagen...Bis jetzt halten sie und machen alles mit....Will mal hoffen das es auch noch länger so bleibt...
Auch die Bremse macht ne gute Arbeit und die werde ich auch nicht tauschen.Nur die Beläge fliegen raus....überlege noch welche ich nehme ;-)


----------



## Pottie (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre ein Centurion Backfire 600 von 2010 habe es vom Händler aus meinen Ort gekauft da ich einsteiger bin und davor nie ein tolles mtb hatte bin ich einfach total begeistert habe es für 670euronen bekommen was ich preis Leistung technisch gut finde 
habe auch vor ein par teile zu tauschen zb Kurbel und Schaltung , Lenker usw aber hier mal 
Bilder wie es zur zeit da steht


----------



## plattbarft (12. August 2011)

Ich fahre noch nicht, aber ich habe:




Centurion Numinis Hydro, Bj 09.
Wartet auf seinen Aufbau: Schon Vorhanden eine Magura Thor, Avid elixir cr Stopper und ein paar Sram X0 Parts.
Nach den begeisternden Beiträgen freue ich mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## kyrus (15. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit diesem Sommer das Centurion Numinis LRS Ultimate 3 (2011) mit XTR-Pedalen und Ergon GS3 Griffen und bin damit sehr zufrieden.







http://img18.myimg.de/centurionlrs3jpgcf1b1.jpg


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2011)

Das Numinis sieht gut aus, aber warum zum Henker haben die aktuellen LRS nur noch einen Flaschenhalter? Das war DER Pluspunkt! Sogar die Marketingabteilung hat mir bestätigt, dass dies so ist. Einen Grund haben sie nicht genannt.
Für mich verliert Centurion damit ein herausragendes Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Schade. Dabei bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für mein fast 10 Jahre altes LRS Pro.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## kyrus (15. August 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das Numinis sieht gut aus, aber warum zum Henker haben die aktuellen LRS nur noch einen Flaschenhalter? Das war DER Pluspunkt! Sogar die Marketingabteilung hat mir bestätigt, dass dies so ist. Einen Grund haben sie nicht genannt.
> Für mich verliert Centurion damit ein herausragendes Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Schade. Dabei bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für mein fast 10 Jahre altes LRS Pro.
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Hallo Daniel,

am Anfang dachte ich auch, dass sei doch etwas ungünstig, da ist Platz und der wird nicht genutzt - schade mag man denken. So dachte ich auch. Aber seit dem ich eine 750ml Flasche beutze und einen Trinkrucksack, hat sich das Problem für mich erledigt, zumal der Komfort einer Trinkblase gerade im Gelände deutlich besser ist als eine Flasche.

Das Bike ist auf jedenfall der Hammer, man kann es ja komplett hart stellen (während der Fahrt). Ich liebe diese "Spielerei".


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2011)

Ich brauche die zwei Flaschenhalter bei Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen. Trinkblase scheidet dabei wegen Platzmangel und hohem Gewicht im Rucksack aus. Eigentlich sind die Gründe, warum man zwei Flachenhalter haben möchte, irrelevant. 
Es ist und war ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. 
Ich werde nun wohl auf eine 1l Flasche umsteigen.

Noch eine Änderung ab 2011: Die LRS-Geomtrie ist nur noch bis 120mm zu haben. Bis 2010 gab es das Hydro mit 140mm. 

Daniel


----------



## kyrus (15. August 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich brauche die zwei Flaschenhalter bei Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen. Trinkblase scheidet dabei wegen Platzmangel und hohem Gewicht im Rucksack aus. Eigentlich sind die Gründe, warum man zwei Flachenhalter haben möchte, irrelevant.
> Es ist und war ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
> Ich werde nun wohl auf eine 1l Flasche umsteigen.
> 
> ...



okay für diesen Einsatzzweck ist es natürlich wirklich ärgerlich, gerade wenn es die Geometrie/Aufbau eigentlich hergeben würde.
Eine 1l-Flasche sollte ich auch mal testen, welche hast du da (im Blick)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2011)

Das wird jetzt ein bisschen offtopic.
Ich habe noch keine (noch habe ich ja zwei Flaschenhalter), aber nur Kunststoffflaschen sitzen fest genug im Halter um nicht herauszufliegen oder zu scheppern wie meine 0,75er Sigg-Flaschen.


----------



## S.L.R.R. (15. August 2011)

Tach,

dann führ ich mein Bike hier auch mal auf!

2009er Backfire Ultimate XT2 mit 61er Rahmen

Ursprünglich iss die Ausstattung von der Stange, da das Bike so beim Händler stand ... drauf gesetzt ... Probe gefahren ... wohl gefühlt ... gekauft!

Im Laufe der Zeit wurden:
  - Die Bremsscheiben (SLX Bremse) vergrößert => jetzt 203/180.
  - Der flache Lenker gegen einen mit 9° Kröpfung und 25mm Höhe getauscht.
  - Der Centurion Sattel gegen einen _Terry Fly_ getauscht.
  - Die Griffe durch _Ergon GC2_(?) ersetzt.
Edit:
- Hab noch die _Joplin 4 R_ nachgerüstet.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Bike voll auf zufrieden. Nur mit steigendem Fahrvermögen werden die Abfahrten schneller, holpriger und somit mit dem Backfire ungemütlicher.
Daher das Bionicon Alva  ... wenn es dann mal endlich beim Händler eintrifft ... iss aber für Ende der Woche angekündigt 

Grüße,
SL



(... Bilder folgen ...)


----------



## AllMountain03 (26. August 2011)

Hi, da sind ja viele sehr geile Bikes dabei. Hier auch mal meins:


----------



## Wolfobert (25. September 2011)

Centurion Numinis
Den Rahmen "neu" bei EBAY ersteigert und dann aufgebaut. 
Die Farbe war nicht unbedingt meine Traumfarbe, aber bei dem Preis...
(und mittlerweile habe ich mich dran gewöhnt)

Ein paar optische Unkorrektheiten muß ich noch gelegentlich beseitigen (zweierlei Flaschenhalter) und evtl. rote Felgen, aber ansonsten liebe ich das Bike!


----------



## werrabike (27. September 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Noch eine Änderung ab 2011: Die LRS-Geomtrie ist nur noch bis 120mm zu haben. Bis 2010 gab es das Hydro mit 140mm.
> 
> Daniel


Wobei die 140 mm Ausführung, das No Pogo LRS, auch nicht mehr so wippfrei fahrbar war wie die anderen LRS Modelle.
Dies viel mir zumindest sofort beim Wechsel vom Numinis LRS zum No Pogo LRS auf. Dies wird wohl dann auch einer der Gründe gewesen sein, warum man bei den Federwegen ab 140 mm zu einem VPP Hinterbau gewechselt ist.
Ab 2012 scheint es nun überhaupt kein LRS Bike mehr zu geben - ich habe zumindest keines in dem 2012 Katalog entdeckt.


----------



## Fubbes (27. September 2011)

werrabike schrieb:


> Ab 2012 scheint es nun überhaupt kein LRS Bike mehr zu geben - ich habe zumindest keines in dem 2012 Katalog entdeckt.


Gibt es den irgendwo online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werrabike (27. September 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Gibt es den irgendwo online?


Nein, bisher noch nicht. Ich habe hier auch nur die Eurobike Vorabauflage. Centurion lässt sich da immer etwas Zeit, was ich auch ganz gut finde. So werden viele Fehler vermieden die mir u.a. auch im 2012 Haibike Katalog aufgefallen sind.


----------



## Dustin196 (27. September 2011)

www.Centurion.de   da habt ihr die 2012 Modelle ;-)
LRS fällt 2012 komplett weg.
KAtaloge dauern natürlich noch etwas wo ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen kann...In vielen Katalogen anderer Hersteller sind diverse Fehler drin.


----------



## Fubbes (28. September 2011)

Dustin196 schrieb:


> www.Centurion.de   da habt ihr die 2012 Modelle ;-)


Den Film von der Eurobike kenne ich. Ich meinte eher was zum stöbern. Trotzdem danke, vielleicht ist das ja noch neu für den einen oder anderen.

Daniel


----------



## SLR (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir nach einer langen Pause mal wieder eins aufgebaut. Irgendwie habe ich mit dem Teil nur Pech. Erst ist die Bremse nicht in Ordnung und der Carbon-Rahmen ist schon das zweite Mal eingeschickt, da der Rahmen derbe Geräusche im Tretlagerbereich macht. Momentan warte ich auf die Antwort, bin da schon sehr gespannt. 
Wenn er wieder da ist, bekommt er die komplette XTR-Ausstattung verpasst. 

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## werrabike (13. Oktober 2011)

SLR schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach einer langen Pause mal wieder eins aufgebaut. Irgendwie habe ich mit dem Teil nur Pech. Erst ist die Bremse nicht in Ordnung und der Carbon-Rahmen ist schon das zweite Mal eingeschickt, da der Rahmen derbe Geräusche im Tretlagerbereich macht. Momentan warte ich auf die Antwort, bin da schon sehr gespannt.
> Wenn er wieder da ist, bekommt er die komplette XTR-Ausstattung verpasst.


Sehr schönes Teil. Welche Rahmehöhe ist das? Hätte mir damals auch noch einen in meiner Größe sichern sollen, hab ich aber leider verpasst 

Kannst ja mal schreiben was wegen deinem Geräusch am Tretlager heraus gekommen ist.


----------



## SLR (13. Oktober 2011)

Danke...die Rahmenhöhe beträgt 51 cm.

Ich bereue es schon, hätte mir doch lieber ein Alurahmen holen sollen, obwohl der Vortrieb echt enorm ist. 

Habe Centurion schon gefragt ob ich gegen Aufpreis nicht einen aktuelleren Rahmen bekommen könnte, doch das machen die nicht. 

Bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als abzuwarten. Werde dann auf jeden Fall berichten.

Grüße


----------



## showbie (14. Oktober 2011)

Moin.
Ich gehör jetzt auch zur Centurion Gang nachdem mein GT einen Rahmenbruch erlitten hat.
Hab ein gebrauchtes günstig in der Bucht geschossen.
Es ist ein Backfire LRS Hydro.
Hier mal die Bilder.






.

Hab alerdings noch keine Ahnung wegen der Einstellung. Bin 190cm groß und hab ca 97 kg.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja nen Tipp.


----------



## SonoCrasheR (15. Oktober 2011)

Das ist aber echt blöd, dass die den zweiten Flaschenhalter gestrichen haben...





Das ist nämliche eigentlich das Beste an dem Rahmen, nur wie man sieht reichen auch 2 manchmal nicht

Das ist ein Centurion Backfire LRS SLX von 2010 und als Auslaufmodell Anfang des Jahres gekauft.
Eigentlich ein wirklich klasse Rad, die Geo passt und der Hinterbau ist super, hatte allerdings auch etwas Pech. Aufgrund eines Materialfehlers ist die Wippe gebrochen, habe aber daraufhin anstandslos eine neue, stabilere bekommen.

Weiterhin sind die lager auch nicht so der Hit, sind schon alle im Eimer und jetzt überlege ich ob ich die alle tauschen soll, was nur nicht gerade günstig ist...

Bremsen scheinen ja öfter Probleme zu machen erst ist die Schelle der Marta gebrochen und dann eine Dichtung im Hebel der RX kaputt gegangen...

@showbie: einen genauen Wert kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber vllt als orientierung, ich wiege ca. 70kg und fahre im Dämpfer ca. 5bar, wodurch der eher straff abgestimmt ist. Es werden also nur ca. 80% Federweg genutzt...


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2011)

Die 4 Lager der Wippe sind nicht besonders teuer. 
Sucht mal nach "SKF Kugellager 608 2RS Wasserdicht". 
Ich habe das StÃ¼ck 3,90 â¬ bezahlt.
Nur das Hauptlager habe ich nicht gewecheselt, weil ich es nicht ausgebaut bekommen habe 

Die Tage bin ich auf einen gravierenden Nachteil der (meiner?) LRS-Geometrie gestoÃen: eine 160er Scheibe ist das Maximum fÃ¼r hinten. GrÃ¶Ãeren Scheiben ist der DÃ¤mpfer im Weg.

GrÃ¼Ãe,
   Daniel


----------



## Wolfobert (15. Oktober 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Die Tage bin ich auf einen gravierenden Nachteil der (meiner?) LRS-Geometrie gestoßen: eine 160er Scheibe ist das Maximum für hinten. Größeren Scheiben ist der Dämpfer im Weg.



Ich hatte beim Aufbau meines Numinis auch das Problem mit der 180er- Scheibe, konnte aber die Dämpferbuchse um 1 mm schmäler machen, dann passte der Dämpfer grad so vorbei. Kommt aber vielleicht auch auf den Dämpfer an, bei meinem X-Fusion ist die Aufnahmestelle etwas aus der Mitte gefräst, was dann Platz schafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonoCrasheR (15. Oktober 2011)

Wären es nur die Wippenlager wäre es kein Problem...aber leider sind inzwischen alle Lager des gesamten Hinterbaus kaputt, obwohl erst ca. 5000km gefahren...

Beim Backfire LRS, passt wirklich nur eine 160er, was ja auch bei dem Einsatzbereich normal reichen sollte..
Das die 180er beim Numinis nicht ordentlich passen ist aber eher verwunderlich, da machen die ja durchaus Sinn


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2011)

SonoCrasheR schrieb:


> Wären es nur die Wippenlager wäre es kein Problem...aber leider sind inzwischen alle Lager des gesamten Hinterbaus kaputt, obwohl erst ca. 5000km gefahren...
> 
> Beim Backfire LRS, passt wirklich nur eine 160er, was ja auch bei dem Einsatzbereich normal reichen sollte..
> Das die 180er beim Numinis nicht ordentlich passen ist aber eher verwunderlich, da machen die ja durchaus Sinn



Hinten reichen 160 in der Tat, aber da der Marta-Hebel hinüber ist, habe ich vom Kollegen eine Ersatz-Bremse bekommen, mit 203er Scheibe 
Mein Hobel ist trotz des geringen Federwegs tatsächlich etwas in Richtung All-Mountain umgerüstet, wird aber irgendwann wieder zurückgebaut.
Kilometer habe ich so ca. 10.000. Das Hauptlager meckert immer noch nicht.

Hier mal ein aktuelleres Bild.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## werrabike (15. Oktober 2011)

Mich wundert das hier einige so über Probleme mit den Lagern klagen. Ich selbst hatte bei meinem nach mehr als 10.000 km noch keine Probleme. Sowohl die an der Wippe als auch die Hauptlager. Und das obwohl es wirklich hart rangenommen wurde (Gardasee, Rennsteig, viele Treppen und Wurzelteppiche). Allerdings handelte es sich bei meinem auch um ein Numinis und später No Pogo LRS.
Auch das man nur eine 160er Scheibe fahren kann, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei meinem bin ich eine 180er gefahren. Hatte allerdings als Dämpfer den Manitou SPV. Vielleicht hat der einfach mehr Platz.

Ich war mit meinem LRS Bike immer hoch zufrieden! Wenig Wartung, kein Wippen und sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Wolfobert (16. Oktober 2011)

Zur 180-erScheibe: Ich war jetzt grade kurz beim Bike (Numinis)und habe nachgeschaut. Das was ich mit dem aussermittigen Dämpfer geschrieben habe, ist belanglos, weil sich dieser Bereich ausserhalb der 180-er-Scheibe befindet, bei 203 mm weiß ich das jetzt nicht. Allerdings befindet sich der äußerste Rand der Scheibe genau neben der Dämpferbefestigungsschraube und das war bei meinem Rahmen äußerst knapp. Dafür gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:Ich hatte den Rahmen beim Kauf nackt bekommen, ohne Dämpfer und ohne Buchsen, sodaß ich einen Dämpfer zugekauft habe, mit Buchsen-Rohlingen, die ich selbst angepasst habe, von daher sind da wohl Maßabweichungen drin. Oder aber es liegt daran, das ich den Rahmen zwar als Neuteil, aber dennoch aus dem Jahr 2005 oder 2006 ersteigert habe. Damals war 160 mm vielleicht das Maß aller Dinge und mittlerweile wurde an den Rahmen nachgebessert.
Jedenfalls habe ich an der unteren Buchse 1mm weggedreht und damit passt die Scheibe wunderbar vorbei.


----------



## SonoCrasheR (16. Oktober 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Kilometer habe ich so ca. 10.000. Das Hauptlager meckert immer noch nicht.





			
				werrabike schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert das hier einige so über Probleme mit den Lagern klagen. Ich  selbst hatte bei meinem nach mehr als 10.000 km noch keine Probleme.  Sowohl die an der Wippe als auch die Hauptlager.



Mich wundert es ja selbst, da ich mich im Vorfeld informiert habe und nie auf Berichte über Probleme mit den Lagern gestoßen bin.
Das No Pogo hat meines Wissens aber auch größer dimensonierte Lager oder?
Beim Numinis bin ich mir da nicht sicher, könnte aber auch sein...

Vom Fahren her bin ich mit dem Rad auch total zufrieden, es fährt sich klasse und der Hinterbau ist angenehm straff und wippt nicht.


----------



## juliboy (19. Oktober 2011)

bin seit ein paar wochen besitzer eines backfire limited xt 
sehr zufrieden bis jetzt!!


----------



## SLR (20. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jmd von euch folgendes Problem?:

Ich habe ein Backfire Carbon HT, es ist ca. 5 Monate alt und habe nur Ärger mit dem Rahmen. Nach der ersten Tour ca 60 Km mehr auf Straße, als auf unbefestigten Wegen ist mir ein Knacken im Tretlagerbereich aufgefallen. Bin zum Händler, der hat es komplett zerlegt und zum Hersteller geschickt, dieser hat mir unverzüglich einen neuen geschickt, jedoch mit Canti-Sockel, aber naja gut. Der Rahmen wurde dann beim Händler wieder zusammengebaut und nach der zweiten Tour hatte ich wieder ein Knacken. Wieder zum Händler, komplett zerlegt und den Rahmen eingeschickt. Beide Rahmen wurden geprüft und beim Ersten wurde nur eine geringe Steifigkeit festgestellt, beim Zweiten sollte alles in Ordnung sein. Der Rahmen kommt jetzt zurück und Alles wird wieder zusammengebaut. Da ich die Teile alle selbst ausgesucht habe, kommt natürlich der Stundenlohn vom Händler immer dazu, was nicht gerade wenig ist. Darauf bleibe ich natürlich sitzen, da Centurion sich davon nichts annimmt. 

Der Händler hatte bei jeden Rahmen von sich aus eine andere XT-Kurbel verbaut, um zu sehen ob es an der Kurbel liegt. Das Innenlager ist ausgewechselt worden und habe jetzt ein Chris King mit Kermariklagern verbaut.
Morgen wird das Teil zusammengebaut, ich habe alle Antriebskomponenten ausgetauscht, es bekommt die ganze XTR Serie. 


Ich sollte mir evtl ein zweites Rad zulegen, damit ich auch fahren kann. Es ist super ärgerlich, sogar mehr als das!

Hat einer einen Tip und einen guten Rat? Vielleicht ist das ja nur zum Anschauen? 

Grüße Peter


----------



## juliboy (20. Oktober 2011)

also bei meinem alten rad hatte ich das nach 2 jahren..das ist bei mir gekommen und gegangen wies wollte...aber immer nur wenn ich sehr fest in die pedale getreten habe 
bei meinem neuen ist das (zum glück) noch nicht passiert


----------



## SLR (20. Oktober 2011)

Na das ist ja super. Ist bei mir auch so, dass es nur unter Last ist, aber das darf absolut nicht sein. 
Schick sehen die Rahmen von Centurion wohl aus, jedoch werde ich mir bestimmt keinen mehr von denen holen. Das steht fest, wie das Amen in der Kirche.

Kann es sein, dass es mit der Jahreszeit zu tun hatte? Im Winter war es schlimmer, wie im Sommer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeHaBe (21. Oktober 2011)

So wie ich mir das denke, kommt das Knacken weniger aus dem Rahmen, sondern eher durch die Kombination aus Rahmen und Anbauteilen..
Wenn z.b. das Tretlager "trocken", also ohne Fett, eingebaut wird dann knackt es, durch die Relativbewegung zwischen Rahmen und Lager.
Ich hatte mal Pedale, wo das Gewinde in der Kurbel geknackt hat..nervig, aber mit etwas Öl war erstmal Ruhe..als das Öl dann wieder raus war ging es wieder los.
Wenn der Rahmen wirklich knackt, dann müsste ja ein Riss oder dergleichen drin sein. Wo die Rissufer aneinander reiben und dadurch ein Knacken entsteht.


----------



## SLR (21. Oktober 2011)

Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht, da aber ausreichend gefettet wurde und das mit sehr teurem Fett, welches qualitativ sehr hochwertig ist, ist dies auszuschließen. Außerdem ist das ja wohl das Erste, was man prüft.  
Im Lagerbereich wird auch kein Öl verwendet, sondern Fett, da dies länger hält!!!

Ein Riss muss nicht zwangsweise vorhanden sein, es würde schon ausreichen, wenn sich die Aluminiumschale vom Carbon gelöst hat und da sprechen wir vom Mikrobereich.


----------



## JoeHaBe (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja, meinte dann auch weniger einen Riss, als einfach eine Lücke im Material, wo es arbeiten kann.


----------



## SLR (21. Oktober 2011)

So nun kommt der Obergau:

Habe heute mit Centurion telefoniert und habe denen nochmal erklärt, dass wir alle Teile mehrfach getauscht haben, um zu prüfen, dass es der Rahmen ist. Darauf kam die Antwort, dass der Rahmen auf einer Vorrichtung geprüft wurde. 
Doch: Kann man mit der Vorrichtung wohl auch Körpergewicht, Steigung ect simulieren? 

*Er wollte mir weiß machen, dass so etwas auch von den Schrauben vom Flaschenhalter kommen könnte. *

Das Bike kann heute abgeholt werden, mit nagelneuen XTR-Komponenten und falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, wird das ganze Bike eingeschickt. Falls die dann keinen Fehler finden (und welcher Hersteller gibt schon gern Fehler zu) muss ich die Prüfung zahlen. 
Na klar kostet ja nichts, auch nicht das es beim Händler bereits 4 Mal ab- und aufgebaut wurde.


Das kann ja noch echt lustig werden....


----------



## chris4711 (21. Oktober 2011)

So ist es nun mal (leider) mit Knackgeräuschen: Nervt tierisch u kann von überall her kommen. Auch von Orten u Schräubchen am Rad, an die man niemals denken würde!...
Dafür ist grundsätzlich noch nicht mal die Marke verantwortlich, die auf Deinem Rahmen steht (ist jetzt nicht spitzfindig gemeint).
Bei früheren Rädern kamen meine Geräusche (anders als bei Dir) erst nach u nach mit der Zeit.
Ich hab dann nach Lager bzw. Schraube ausbauen, neu fetten, Schrauben nachziehen bislang alle Geräusche selbst beseitigen können.
Kann man denn mit den Vorrichtungen wirklich alle Fahrsituationen so wirklich gut simulieren?
Ich bin immer bisschen skeptisch, wenn ich so Vorrichtungen sehe (wie auch in bike-prospekten und -bravos öfters zu sehen).
Bei mir geht nix über ne Probefahrt 
Einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir uns wünschen, dass es bei Dir definitiv kein Riss ist / es sich jetzt erledigt hat und das knacken u knarzen außer in nem schönen alten Holzfußboden einfach unheimlich stört


----------



## werrabike (21. Oktober 2011)

SLR schrieb:


> Na das ist ja super. Ist bei mir auch so, dass es nur unter Last ist, aber das darf absolut nicht sein.
> Schick sehen die Rahmen von Centurion wohl aus, jedoch werde ich mir bestimmt keinen mehr von denen holen. Das steht fest, wie das Amen in der Kirche.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass es mit der Jahreszeit zu tun hatte? Im Winter war es schlimmer, wie im Sommer?


Ich wünsche dir viel Glück, das dieses Geräuch doch nicht eliminiert werden kann. Sowas ist echt nervig. Hast du Testweise auch mal andere Laufräder, andere Schnellspanner, Sattelstütze oder sonstige Teile getauscht um zu schauen ob das Knacken vielleicht von solch einem Teil verursacht wird? Ich hatte nämlich auch mal ein vermeintliches Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbreich, was dann allerdings an der zu geringen Klemmwirkung des Schnellspanners lag.

Bei mir hat sich Centurion bisher zudem immer recht Kulant gezeigt.

In diesem Sinne...halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

MfG, Enrico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich meine es war in einer älteren Bike-Zeitung, wo mal ein ganzer Artikel zu diesem Thema geschrieben wurde (Knacken) und wie man die Ursache sucht. Darin wurde eben gesagt, das es wirklich alles sein kann, nur nicht der Rahmen, sondern alle anderen Anbauteile. Nur als Beispiel, wenn du eine ungünstige Lenker-Vorbau-Kombination mit gewissem Kleinst-Spiel verbaut hast, kann eben dieses unter Last "arbeiten"  und da der hohle, dünnwandige Rahmen eben eine Art Klangkörper bildet, wie z.B. eine Geige, gibt dann der Rahmen dieses Geräusch weiter und nicht der Vorbau. 
Genau so können es aber auch Laufräder, Speichen, Pedale, Sattelstütze usw. sein und nicht der Rahmen, denn ich denke mal, das die bei Centurion den Rahmen auf irgendeine Weise "durchleuchtet" haben und man ihn damit ausschließen kann.


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Oktober 2011)

Servus zusammen

Nachdem ich jetzt schon ne Weile mitlese , möchte ich nun auch meinen Senf dazu geben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hab mein Centurion Backfire LTD XT jetzt seit etwa einem halben Jahr und bin in der Zeit 1500Km damit gefahren.

Gleich zu Anfang ist mir bewust geworden , daß ich mit meinen 100Kg für die Bremsen etwas zu schwer bin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also bin ich vorn und hinten auf 203mm Avid Scheiben umgestiegen.

Die Bremsleistung war jetzt sehr gut.

ABER:

Nach kurzer Zeit haben die Scheiben dermaßen zu rubbeln angefangen das sogar die Federgabel gewaltig fibriert hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jetzt hab ich XLC BR-X02 Bremsscheiben mit 203mm drauf.

Die sind zwar schon schön Blau angelaufen , aber bis auf ein pfeifen wenn sie richtig heiß gelaufen sind hab ich jetzt noch nicht`s negatives festgestellt.

Übrigens bin ich von den organischen Zubehör-Bremsbelägen wieder abgekommen und hab wieder die originalen Tektro-Beläge drauf.

Demnächst probier ich mal die Magura Gustav M Bremse aus , da die Tektro Bremse mit den langen Adaptern für die 203er Scheiben schon sehr filigran sind und leicht zum fibrieren neigen.

Nach den ersten 500Km hatte ich noch ein Problem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Immer wenn es steiler wurde hatte ich ein knacken beim treten.

Also hab ich das Tretlager ausgebaut , gereinigt und mit viel Fett wieder eingebaut.

Das half aber nicht`s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neues Tretlager gekauft und sauber eingebaut.

Wieder kein Erfolg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann ging die Suche weiter:

Pedale , Kurbel , Kette , Speichen u.s.w. überprüft.

Keine Besserung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und jetzt kommt`s.

Durch Zufall hab ich beim ausbauen des Hinterrad`s gemerkt , daß am Halter des Schaltwerk`s ( am rechten Ausfallende unterm Schnellspanner ) eine der zwei kleinen Inbusschrauben locker war.

Die Kette und der Rahmen haben das Knackgeräusch dermaßen übertragen , daß ich das Geräusch einfach nicht lokalisieren konnte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber jetzt hält das Rad endlich Ruhe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hoffe , daß bleibt so.


----------



## Wolfobert (22. Oktober 2011)

@Allgaeufex:
Was hast du da für einen schicken Sattel drauf? Sieht bequem aus, ist er auch?


----------



## JoeHaBe (22. Oktober 2011)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> ABER:
> 
> Nach kurzer Zeit haben die Scheiben dermaßen zu rubbeln angefangen das sogar die Federgabel gewaltig fibriert hat.



So ein Rubeln kenn ich auch und es kommt davon, dass viele Bremsscheiben ein Wellendesign haben und somit die Reibringfläche zw. den Belägen schwankt. Dadurch kann sich das so aufschaukeln..da helfen eigtl. nur ganz runde Reibringe, ober zumindest so, dass die Reibfläche nicht schwankt.


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Oktober 2011)

@Wolfobert

Das ist ein Sattel von Selle :

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/MTB-Touren-Sattel-Selle-SMP/dp/B000NVYEVW/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1319272830&sr=1-2"]SMP Trekkingsattel ATB/Touren Sattel Selle Trekking: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Mit dem bin ich eigentlich sehr Zufrieden.


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Oktober 2011)

@Velophil

Das mit dem Wellendesign dachte ich zuerst auch , aber das komische daran ist , daß die Scheiben die ersten 300 - 400 Km absolut nicht gerubbelt haben.


----------



## Wolfobert (22. Oktober 2011)

@Allgaeufex
Danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen!


----------



## SLR (24. Oktober 2011)

Update:

Der Rahmen war wieder zusammengebaut und erstmal kamen keine Knackgeräusche mehr, nach ca 60 KM Tour wieder zu Hause angekommen habe ich das Bike geputzt und einen 2cm langen Riss im Rahmen (ganz vorne / unten an der Lagerschale) bemerkt. 

Centurion angerufen und aufgrund der vielen Umbauten bekomme ich jetzt ein 2012 Rahmen. Leider passen die Schnellspanner dort nicht, jedoch kann man die Tune Kong auf Steckachse umrüsten und kostet ca 35 Euro. 


Also den Kundenservice lob ich mir! Und ich hoffe jetzt wird alles gut und habe Ruhe.

Grüße


----------



## SLR (27. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal zur Erinnerung der alte Rahmen:






Und hier der neue Carbon-Rahmen Modell 2012:





Verbaut werden nun Bremsscheiben von Hope 180 / 160 (floated)
Chris King Steuersatz,
komplette XTR -Serie,
und die Hinterradnabe wird auf X 12 Steckachse umgerüstet

Nächste Woche ist das Teil fertig.


----------



## rboncube (27. Oktober 2011)

Der alte war deutlich schöner. Aber jetzt bau ihn erst mal auf, dann schauen wir weiter. Schlecht kann ja der neue auch nicht sein, bei den Preisen, die Centurion für ihn aufruft. 3800 für ein XT-Hardtail Ich glaub die Jungs von Centurion entschweben in andere Sphären.

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLR (28. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja wie immer auch Geschmackssache. Ich finde den alten Rahmen von den Farben her auch schöner, jedoch merkt / sieht man direkt die Verbesserungen, wenn man ihn in der Hand hält. An das gebogene Design muss ich mich auch erstmal gewöhnen, da ich das kantige auch lieber mag. 

Veränderungen: 
Das Hollowtechlager wurde getauscht und nun kommt das Press-Fit-Lager zum Einsatz, 
das Hinterrad wird nun durch eine X 12 Steckachse fixiert, 
der Steuersatz hat eine größere untere Lagerschale, 
der Umwerfer und der hintere Bremssattel wird direkt (daher hinten nur 160er Scheibe) montiert und 
die Rohre sind dünner, dafür jedoch breiter angelegt. 

Alles trägt durch den größeren Durchmesser zur besseren Steifigkeit, bei weniger Gewicht, bei. 

Da haben die Ingenieure gute Arbeit geleistet. Das Gesamtpaket kann man erst nach dem Zusammenbau beurteilen, aber denke schon, dass es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ist.  

Und ganz wichtig: Die Carbon-Sattelstützklemme war inklusive.


----------



## SLR (5. November 2011)

Ready. Die ersten 30Km wurden bereits gefahren und muss sagen, dass es mehr als genial ist. 

Hier mal ein Foto:


----------



## holger2012 (15. November 2011)

Also ich finde das Bike ist der Wahn...super-schöner Rahmen...
liebäugel etwas mit dem 29er...einfach schönes Unterrohr


----------



## Fubbes (16. November 2011)

Mir gefällt die Gabel nicht. Ist aber Geschmacksache.
Genau wie die aktuellen Numinis. Da ich dem derzeitigen schwarzen Masseneinerlei entgegentrete, hat Centurion leider verloren. Andere Farben gibt es nicht.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## plattbarft (5. Dezember 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Genau wie die aktuellen Numinis. Da ich dem derzeitigen schwarzen Masseneinerlei entgegentrete, hat Centurion leider verloren. Andere Farben gibt es nicht.


Mein optisch nicht ganz so langweiliges Numinis ist nun fast fertig:


----------



## werrabike (5. Dezember 2011)

plattbarft schrieb:


> Mein optisch nicht ganz so langweiliges Numinis ist nun fast fertig:


Sehr schön...wirst eine Menge Spass mit dem Teil haben.
Da werden bei mir Erinnerungen an mein erstes Numinis wach...


----------



## RiccardoRetardo (5. Dezember 2011)

> Sehr schön...wirst eine Menge Spass mit dem Teil haben.
> Da werden bei mir Erinnerungen an mein erstes Numinis wach...



Hätte den cremefarbenen Numinis-Rahmen in RH51 günstig abzugeben. Extrem schöner Rahmen - sticht optisch unter dem gängigen Einheitsbrei sofort heraus. Hat die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren, blöderweise kann ich auch keinen LRS-Dämpfer mitliefern - den brauch ich selber. 
Wie gesagt: Daher sehr GÜNSTIG zu haben....


----------



## SLR (13. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn es hier evtl nicht reingehört, aber nenn doch mal ein Preis und ein Foto wäre nicht schlecht. 

Grüße


----------



## RiccardoRetardo (16. Dezember 2011)

Sorry - leider schon verkauft. Hier trotzdem noch ein Bild: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mann ist der schön. Also der Rahmen.... nicht der Teppich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurin1 (16. Dezember 2011)

Mein Rahmen ist aber zu verkaufen Suche das gleiche in Carbo!


----------



## plattbarft (3. Januar 2012)

Ach ja, das Bike ist fertig


----------



## chris4711 (3. Januar 2012)

Nicht schlecht, ist der Rahmen 2011er Modelljahr?


----------



## plattbarft (3. Januar 2012)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, ist der Rahmen 2011er Modelljahr?



Ne, der Rahmen ist von 09, noch mit dem guten alten Manitou Swinger Dämpfer


----------



## Wolfobert (3. Januar 2012)

@plattbarft.
Hallo,
ich habe deinen Aufbau "woanders" interessiert mitverfolgt, weil ich fast den gleichen Rahmen habe (noch ca. 1-2 Jahre älter und andere Farbe) und ihn im Sommer auch aufgebaut habe.

Mich würde interessieren: Was wiegt das gute Stück denn jetzt so fahrfertig? Weil meines liegt jenseits von gut und böse (ist aber auch ein großer Rahmen), weswegen ich jetzt auch gerade daran bin, hier und da ein bisschen Gewicht einzusparen. Ich habe allerdings bis jetzt auch nicht allzu edle Teile verbaut.


----------



## chris4711 (4. Januar 2012)

plattbarft schrieb:


> Ne, der Rahmen ist von 09, noch mit dem guten alten Manitou Swinger Dämpfer



Genau so einen Dämpfer hab ich auch noch rumliegen. Werde ich demnächst am Merida verbauen, da der bisherige Dämpfer (GA) anfängt zu schmatzen.
Hab mal geforscht > der 2010er Rahmen (ähnlich wie Deiner > aber hinten orange / auch noch LRS System) > das wär ja "meiner"  hab ich bislang aber noch nicht in M (46?) gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (4. Januar 2012)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren: Was wiegt das gute Stück denn jetzt so fahrfertig? Weil meines liegt jenseits von gut und böse (ist aber auch ein großer Rahmen), weswegen ich jetzt auch gerade daran bin, hier und da ein bisschen Gewicht einzusparen. Ich habe allerdings bis jetzt auch nicht allzu edle Teile verbaut.



Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer wiegt ca. 2,9kg.
Das Komplettbike jetzt ca 13 kg.
Ist für mich noch ok. Das Bike ist nun auch nicht komplett auf Leichtbau getrimmt. Die Easton Havoc Laufräder sind nun nicht gerade die Leichtesten, aber dafür schon robust.
Für mich wäre es jetzt auch ein bißchen gegen den Einsatzzweck gewesen, das Numinis mit deutlichem Hang zum AM an belasteten Stellen extrem auf Leichtbau zu pimpen.
Es soll ja schließlich gefahren werden.
Für mich ist der gesamte Aufbau ein guter Kompromiss aus leicht und stabil.


----------



## Wolfobert (4. Januar 2012)

Genau so sehe ich es auch,ich peile auch die 13 kg an, dann bin ich zufrieden und habe immer noch ein Sorglosbike!


----------



## JoeHaBe (8. Januar 2012)

Hey..
Hab denn mal den Rahmen, der oben zum Verkauf stand zu meinem Besitz gebracht und mit den Teilen von meinem Backfire zusammengebaut:




Ich freu mich auf die Berge!!


----------



## RiccardoRetardo (8. Januar 2012)

Gratulation - es ist ein Taxi!

Kleiner Spaß! Ich find's spitze....


----------



## Wolfobert (9. Januar 2012)

Mir gefällts auch!


----------



## pikehunter69 (9. Januar 2012)

hier mal meins


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/833373

Alexander


----------



## JoeHaBe (9. Januar 2012)

@ pikehunter
was kostet denn son X-Fusion LRS Däpfer? Brauche eigtl. für meinen alten Rahmen noch einen, aber günstig sind derzeit gar keine.. (der billigste mit 160 der German A Prion..)


----------



## rboncube (9. Januar 2012)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> @ pikehunter
> was kostet denn son X-Fusion LRS Däpfer? Brauche eigtl. für meinen alten Rahmen noch einen, aber günstig sind derzeit gar keine.. (der billigste mit 160 der German A Prion..)



Hab noch nen Manitou mit LockOut aus meinem Alu Backfire  rumliegen. Sehr guter Zustand, 12Monate  gefahren, da ich mir dann das gleiche Rad aus Carbon zugelegt habe. Auch wieder mit nem Manitou. 
Bei Bedarf PN.

Der German A ist Schrott. Geht andauernd kaputt.

gruß René


----------



## Wolfobert (10. Januar 2012)

@JoeHaBe

http://www.reset-racing.de/x-fusion/x-fusion_index.htm

ziemlich weit runterscrollen, Glyde-R 320 mm

Ist allerdings ein Stahlfederdämpfer, für 119.- Euro, ich habe ihn an meinem Numinis und finde ihn auch gut, leider wiegt er durch die Feder 553 Gramm, weswegen ich mir gerade auch einen (kurzen) Fox-Standard-Luftdämpfer mittels Verlängerung fürs LRS passend mache.


----------



## Wolfobert (10. Januar 2012)

@pikehunter69:
Deins gefällt mir auch sehr gut, ich sehe schon, nächsten Winter muss ich meins farblich ändern (Der Rahmen war damals so günstig, da musste ich das langweilige Silber einfach schlucken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (11. Januar 2012)

@JoeHaBe
@pichunter69

Schöne Bikes!
Aber ich mag auch einfach dieses Hinterbausystem. Schade, dass Centurion das jetzt nicht mehr im Programm hat.


----------



## Fubbes (11. Januar 2012)

Das ist noch im Programm, aber nur bis 120 mm.

Da ich mir jetzt sogar ein 120er kaufen möchte, wäre sogar Centurion möglich. Das schwarze Rahmeneinerlei gefällt mir aber nicht.


----------



## besos (24. Februar 2012)

Hm, ich muß wegen des LRS-Hinterbaus nochmal anfangen. Seit einiger Zeit ist dieser vor Antritt der Ausfahrt blockiert. Erst mit einem kräftigen 'in den Sattel fallen' wird die Federung wieder leichgängig. Könnte mir vorstellen, daß neue Lager dann auch wieder leichtgängiger bei funktionierender Federung wären.
So, meine Fragen:
1. Kennt niemand sonst das Problem? Wurde hier anscheinend noch nicht erwähnt.
2. Rühren die Probleme von verschlissenen Lager her und müssen deswegen ausgetauscht werden? 
3. Wenn ja, welche? Alle? Und woher bekommt man die? Sind alle LRS-Hinterbauten gleich bezüglich der Lager? Die 'SKF KUGELLAGER 608 2RS WASSERDICHT' sind schon ergoogelt. Fehlen nur noch die in Nähe der Hinterradnabe und am Tretlager.
4. Wie baut man diese aus und ein? Ist ein Abziehwerkzeug nötig? Macht 'Do it yourself' Sinn?

Wäre schön, wenn jemand weiterhelfen kann. Im Moment weiß ich nicht, ob ich's selber mache, zum Händler gebe oder alles lasse wie es ist 
Und wie immer soll es nicht lange dauern und möglichst in einem Aufwasch gemacht werden, so daß man möglichst bald wieder auf's Rad kann.

Kommentare und Tipps wären sehr hilfreich. Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Achja, mein Bike:




Grüße, Besos


----------



## Fubbes (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte kein Spezialwerkzeug zum aus- und einbauen. Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber ich vermute, dass ich mit einer Gewindestange ein Einpress- und Auspresswerkzeug simuliert hatte. Ist schon ein paar Jahre her.
Das Hauptlager hatte ich allerdings nicht ausgebaut, da wusste ich nicht, wie das geht.

Hast du deinen Dämpfer mal genauer untersucht? Vielleicht ist der auch out-of-oil?


----------



## plattbarft (24. Februar 2012)

besos schrieb:


> Hm, ich muß wegen des LRS-Hinterbaus nochmal anfangen. Seit einiger Zeit ist dieser vor Antritt der Ausfahrt blockiert. Erst mit einem kräftigen 'in den Sattel fallen' wird die Federung wieder leichgängig. Könnte mir vorstellen, daß neue Lager dann auch wieder leichtgängiger bei funktionierender Federung wären.
> 
> 
> Grüße, Besos



Ferndiagnose ist zwar immer ein bißchen blöd, aber nach Deiner Beschreibung würde ich eher auf Dämperdefekt tippen
Wenn die Lager rott sind tun dies nicht einfach so klaglos nach einmal draufhüpfen wieder...


----------



## plattbarft (24. Februar 2012)

P.S.: Plattform Dämpfer?


----------



## besos (24. Februar 2012)

Hm, jetzt wo Ihr's schreibt mein ich fast auch, dass es der Dämpfer sein könnte. Irgendwie hatte ich den gar nicht auf der Rechnung...

Ja, sollte einer mit Plattform sein.


----------



## plattbarft (24. Februar 2012)

Die Plattform blockiert den Dämpfer je nach Einstellung bis zu einer gewissen Schlagstärke...


----------



## rboncube (24. Februar 2012)

Die Manitoudämpfer mit Plattform haben eh einen sehr hohen Losbrechmoment. Hast du den Luftdruck auf dein Gewicht eingestellt? Etwas Brunox macht die Sache auch etwas flutschiger.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besos (26. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Kommentare. Es ist natürlich der Dämpfer, der sich festfrisst. Hab in mal ausgebaut. Die Hinterbaumechanik funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Denke nicht, daß man da was austauschen muß.
Meint Ihr ich sollte wegen des Dämpfers was unternehmen? Seine Dosis Brunox bekommt er eigentlich immer und nach dem Losbrechen arbeitet er ja auch ohne Probleme. Hab allerdings noch nie nen Service machen lassen . Es ist auch das Bauteil am Rad, welches am wenigsten Probleme gemacht hat. Nach Kauf eingestellt und seitdem ohne Probleme.
Kann man das Teil auch selbst warten? Viel Geld will ich in den Bock nicht mehr investieren. 

Grüße, Besos


----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2012)

HinterbaudÃ¤mpderwartung verleiht deinem Rad einen neuen FrÃ¼hling. Kostet aber ca. 100â¬. Ich war "schockiert", was die Wartung an einem gefÃ¼hlt gut funktionierenden DÃ¤mpfer (German A) fÃ¼r Verbesserungen gebracht hat.


----------



## besos (26. Februar 2012)

Oha, dann sollte ich ernsthaft darüber nachdenken  Mal sehn was der Radlladen zu den Kosten meint.


----------



## SLR (6. März 2012)

Von der Federung zu den harten Fakten...

ich werde mein Bike auf Starrgabel umbauen, natürlich damit nicht im Gelände fahren sondern Touren. Habe mir um schnell wieder von Starrgabel auf Federgabel umzubauen einen neuen Steuersatz gekauft mit einem zusätzlichen Gabelkonus. Die Gabel wiegt ca 490 gr und ist somit ca 1Kg leichter als meine SID. Somit komme ich auf ein Gewicht von ca. 7,8KG. Die Kojak´s werden für wenig Rollwiderstand sorgen und natürlich für den passenden Vortrieb. Erfahrungsbericht werde ich nach der ersten Tour posten. 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:





















In ca 1,5 Wochen ist alles fertig und ich hoffe, dass das Wetter dann einigermaßen mitspielt.


----------



## plattbarft (10. März 2012)

Wenn ich am Mountainbike die Federgabel abbaue und durch eine Starrgabel ersetze, dann auch noch Slicks aufziehe, habe ich ein Behelfsrennrad auf 26Zoll Reifen.
Hat für mich nichts mehr mit Mountainbiken zu tun.

Schönes Rad trotzdem, und letztendlich jeder so, wie er es mag...


----------



## plattbarft (10. März 2012)

Update zu meinem Bike:
Flats, Flaschenhalter und anderen Vorbau montiert.







Alles was mir zum Glück noch fehlt, ist die richtige Sattelstütze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (11. März 2012)

Ganz klare Entscheidung:
die absenkbare Forca SPS 350,
habe ich und viele andere zufriedenen Käufer,
guckst du:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501708,


----------



## plattbarft (17. März 2012)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Ganz klare Entscheidung:
> die absenkbare Forca SPS 350,
> habe ich und viele andere zufriedenen Käufer,
> guckst du:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501708,



Danke, sehr interessante Diskussion um die Forca.
Was es bei mir wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Wird wohl auch noch ein weilchen dauern, der Aufbau hat mein Budget gut leergelutscht...


----------



## plattbarft (25. März 2012)

Nach ersten Kilometern mit dem Numinis kann ich eins sagen:
Ich ahne, warum diese Hinterbaukonstruktion ihre Fans hat.
Im Antritt und auf Asphalt fühlt sich das Ganze wie ein Hardtail an, im Gelände federt es so soft....

Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## SLR (26. März 2012)

@plattbarft:
Das sollte ja auch so sein, deswegen habe ich das Geld ausgegeben. Wenn ich ins Gelände möchte ist die Geschichte in ca. 30 min wieder umgerüstet.


----------



## zrk (21. April 2012)

@plattbarft
wieviel federweg fährst du vorne?


Hier mal meins:


----------



## plattbarft (22. April 2012)

zrk schrieb:


> @plattbarft
> wieviel federweg fährst du vorne?
> 
> 
> Hier mal meins:


Schönes Bike!
Ich habe vorne 'ne Magura Thor mit 140mm dran.
Gegenfrage: Was für ein Dämpfer ist das hinten?


----------



## Wolfobert (22. April 2012)

plattbarft schrieb:


> Update zu meinem Bike:
> Flats, Flaschenhalter und anderen Vorbau montiert.



Nachdem ich an steilen Abfahrten immer "Überschlagsgefühle" hatte, wenn auch nur psychisch, habe ich mir jetzt an mein Numinis auch einen kürzeren Vorbau  (50 mm) montiert. -  Jetzt fühle ich mich auf dem Rad so richtig wohl, auch wenn die ersten paar Meter aufgrund des kurzen Vorbaus etwas kippelig waren.


----------



## Wolfobert (22. April 2012)

Und nachdem hier ja gerade die ganze Numinis-Flotte aufgefahren wird, auch noch das meine in voller Schönheit:


----------



## plattbarft (23. April 2012)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Nachdem ich an steilen Abfahrten immer "Überschlagsgefühle" hatte, wenn auch nur psychisch, habe ich mir jetzt an mein Numinis auch einen kürzeren Vorbau  (50 mm) montiert. -  Jetzt fühle ich mich auf dem Rad so richtig wohl, auch wenn die ersten paar Meter aufgrund des kurzen Vorbaus etwas kippelig waren.


Dem numinis wird ja ein etwas träges Kurvenverhalten nachgesagt. Wenn dem so ist, läßt sich das natürlich durch den kurzen Vorbau gut kompensieren. Ich fahre meins auch mit relativ kurzem Vorbau (60mm) und bin mit dem Handling sehr zufrieden.

P.S.: Dein Dämpfer sieht auch ein bißchen selbst umgebaut aus...?


----------



## Wolfobert (23. April 2012)

plattbarft schrieb:


> P.S.: Dein Dämpfer sieht auch ein bißchen selbst umgebaut aus...?



Ja, anfangs hatte ich einen X-Fusion-Stahlfederdämpfer drin, der eben ein bißchen viel Gewicht auf die Waage brachte.

Darum habe ich mir einen Fox Float mittels selbstgemachtem Adapter  drangemacht und ich muss sagen, er wippt deutlich weniger als der Federdämpfer. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das der Fox mit Propedal ist, was wohl so Richtung Plattform geht. 
(Vielleicht bräuchte der Federdämpfer eine stärkere Feder, aber wozu, bin mit dem Luftdämpfer zufrieden und habe ungefähr 200-250 Gramm gespart)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (23. April 2012)

Immer vergeß ich die Hälfte:


----------



## plattbarft (23. April 2012)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Immer vergeß ich die Hälfte:


----------



## Wolfobert (23. April 2012)

plattbarft schrieb:


>




 Was meinst du damit?


----------



## JoeHaBe (23. April 2012)

würdest du mal ein paar Detailbilder vom "Adapter" posten? Ich hab noch nen zu kurzen Dämpfer und ein Rahmen über, welche ich gerne zusammenführen würde ; -)


----------



## Wolfobert (24. April 2012)

@JoeHaBe:
Mach ich gern bei Gelegenheit, bzw. am Wochenende !


----------



## zrk (24. April 2012)

plattbarft schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> Ich habe vorne 'ne Magura Thor mit 140mm dran.
> Gegenfrage: Was für ein Dämpfer ist das hinten?



Danke 

Dämpfer ist der X-Fusion Glyde R


----------



## pikehunter69 (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen ,
trenne mich von meinem Nopogo 2009 /  NP 2990 â¬
RahmengrÃ¶sse XL Farbe weiÃ
verkaufe entweder den Rahmen mit xfusion DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 450â¬
oder das Komplettrad fÃ¼r 1300 â¬
Zustand ist sehr gut , das Rad wurde ca 1200 km gefahren.
Verkaufe es weil ein neues Projekt ansteht- bei Interesse bitte PN

GruÃ vom Alexander

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/516212/cat/500


----------



## P_Parker (3. Juni 2012)

Tag,

ich fahre ein Centurion. Ist mein erstes MTB und bin vollauf zufrieden damit.
was mir an meinem Bike gefällt ist dass Antrieb, Naben, Schaltung, Bremsen durchweg SLX ist und sich nichts minderwertigeres irgendwo versteckt.

Gruß
Parker


----------



## besos (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo Centurion Fans,

habe über Google ein Numinis Carbon 26" auf der Centurion HP gefunden. Preis: 2599 , ohne Gewichtsangabe:

http://www.centurion.de/de_de/bikes/2012/64/MTB+Full-Suspension/Numinis+Carbon+LTD.

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Weiß jemand ob der Preis stimmt und wie das Gewicht ist? Die Internetseite scheint nur über Suchmaschinen erreichbar zu sein. Wann soll es das gute Stück zu kaufen geben?

Grüße, Besos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (3. Juni 2012)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> würdest du mal ein paar Detailbilder vom "Adapter" posten? Ich hab noch nen zu kurzen Dämpfer und ein Rahmen über, welche ich gerne zusammenführen würde ; -)




Hallo, hatte es ganz vergessen, hier ein paar Details:

Länge ermitteln: 320 mm - Länge von vorhandenem Dämpfer = Adapterlänge

Material: Am besten Alu - Stahl ginge auch, ist aber schwerer und schwieriger zu bearbeiten. Ich habe Alu- Flachmaterial 8 x 30 mm gewählt-bisher war es auch ausreichend.

Die Formgebung richtet sich in erster Linie nach den technischen Möglichkeiten, ich kann berufsbdingt auf einen Maschinenpark zugreifen und daher Langlöcher und Taschen fräsen, was ein Garagenbastler eben anders lösen muss.
Inspirationen zur Form findet man bei der Google-Bildersuche mit "Centurion lrs" und auch "meridia LRS", man muss sich eben durchwühlen.
Meiner sieht so aus:




Dazu muss ich sagen, das an diesem Prototyp die Übergänge sehr  scharfkantig sind (mögliche Bruchstellen), deswegen werde ich ihn bei  Gelegenheit nochmals fertigen, aber mit fließenden Übergängen.Aber seit Saisonstart im Einsatz und hält!

Bei der ersten Beschäftigung mit dem LRS-System bin ich im Forum auf einen User gestoßen, der sich an seinem LRS-Bike mit Federwegserhöhungen versuchte, von ihm bekam ich ein paar wichtige Infos zum Thema "Verlängerungen selbst bauen" (Den Namen habe ich vergessen, trotzdem nochmals "Danke").
Er sägte seine Adapter relativ grob von Hand und mit der Flex aus einer Aluplatte und verband dann den Adapter und den Dämpfer spielfrei** mit einer 12er-Inbusschraube mit Mutter (**hierzu später mehr).
Ich dagegen fräste zusätzlich noch eine Tasche in den Adapter (3,5 mm tief), in die das Dämpferauge genau hinein passte und drehte einen Alubolzen mit Innengewinde, der nach erfolgter Montage von hinten mit einer M5-Schraube mit großer U-Scheibe gesichert wurde.





Wichtig ist eine absolut spielfreie Verbindung von Dämpfer und Verlängerung,( geringstes Spiel wird im Fahrbetrieb immer größer und führt zu Beschädigung und Zerstörung!). Dies erreicht man, indem man im Adapter die Befestigungsbohrung (normal Durchmesser 12 mm) etwas höher setzt, als zum Verschrauben nötig ist - sprich, jetzt ist kein Verschrauben möglich! Nun feilt man an der Verlängerung vorsichtig so lange weg, bis zum einen die Verlängerung möglichst großflächig auf dem Dämpfer aufsitzt und zum anderen die Verbindungsschraube/der Verbindungsbolzen sich gerade noch so durchpressen lässt - die Schraube/der Bolzen presst also das Verlängerungsunterteil auf das Dämpferoberteil und sorgt so für Spielfreiheit. Sicherung der Schraubverbindung  mittels flüssiger Schraubensicherung ist obligatorisch, ich habe sogar zusätzlich noch die gesamte Verbindung mit Zweikomponentenkleber "ausgefugt", um jegliches Spiel zu eliminieren.
Hier noch eine sehr provisorische "Von-Hand-Skizze" :kotz:um alles nochmals zu verdeutlichen:






Auch noch wichtig. Bei den meisten Systemen sitzt der Dämpfer genau mittig zentriert im Rahmen. Nicht so beim LRS: Eine genaue Ausrichtung zu den beiden Befestigungsachsen ist kaum möglich. Durch die seitliche 
Anbringung des Adapters am handelsüblichen Nicht-LRS-Dämpfer ist also meist eine Nacharbeit/Neuanfertigung an den Buchsen nötig. Zusätzlich empfiehlt es sich, zumindest am Verlängerungs-Adapter in die Bohrung für die Rahmenbefestigung ein sogenanntes Radial-Gelenklager GE6 für den Achsversatz einzubauen:




Gibt es beispielsweise in der Bucht zu bezahlbaren Preisen(5-10Euro.)
Ich habe es auch noch sicherheitshalber am Dämpfer im unteren Auge eingebaut, musste dafür aber die Bohrung etwas ausreiben und das Lager im Außendurchmesser etwas abdrehen - also nicht für jeden machbar.

Ach ja: Wie herum der (Luft-)Dämpfer eingebaut wird, ist laut FOX egal, da es sich um ein geschlossenen System handelt, man kann sich also die "Schokoladenseite" aussuchen!

Sollte ich noch etwas vergessen haben: Einfach nachfragen! 

Haftungsausschluss: Ganz klar, das ich keinerlei Haftung ,Verantwortung und dergleichen für den von mir aufgezeigten Dämpferumbauvorschlag übernehme. Nachahmung auf eigene Gefahr!

Ganz zum Schluss:Ich bitte um Verständnis, das ich keine mechanischen Arbeiten/Sonderanfertigungen übernehmen kann, da die Maschinen nicht mir gehören und ich nur zeitweilig darauf zugreifen kann!


----------



## JoeHaBe (3. Juni 2012)

Danke Wolfobert!
Wieviel Hub hat denn der Fox Float? Bestimmt weniger als 63mm oder?


----------



## Wolfobert (3. Juni 2012)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> Wieviel Hub hat denn der Fox Float? Bestimmt weniger als 63mm oder?



Gute Frage, ich meine, im Hinterkopf die 63 mm zu haben, wills aber auch nicht behaupten.
Der Hub hat mir anfangs beim Umbau auch die meisten Sorgen gemacht, weil ich da mit dem Verhältnis zum Federweg irgendwie nicht ganz klar kam. Aber da ich den Dämpfer anfangs eben per Luftdruck so eingestellt habe, das ich beim Negativfederweg so bei 25-30 % lag (von Auge geschätzt), hats dann keine (Durchschlag-)Probleme gegeben. Mittlerweile gehe ich nur noch nach dem exakten Pumpenmanometerdruck, an den ich mich im Fahrbetrieb herangetestet habe.


----------



## JoeHaBe (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich mal wieder.
Ich wollte euch fragen, ob ihr es für möglich haltet, das Numinis federwegstechnisch "aufzubohren"? Könnte die Wippe vom No Pogo passen? Und kann man die überhaupt einzeln bekommen?

Grüße


----------



## Wolfobert (23. Juni 2012)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> Hallo, ich mal wieder.
> Ich wollte euch fragen, ob ihr es für möglich haltet, das Numinis federwegstechnisch "aufzubohren"? Könnte die Wippe vom No Pogo passen? Und kann man die überhaupt einzeln bekommen?
> 
> Grüße




Lies Dir mal diesen Thread durch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525430

allerdings kommt in der Mitte viel blabla, 
ab* #22 *wirds interessant, dann gehts um Federwegserhöhung an einem LRs-Bike, wenn auch bei einem Bergwerk (meines Wissens gabs LRS bei Centurion, Bergwerk und Meridia)
Dieser Beitrag war mein Einstieg in den LRS-Dämpfereigenumbau.


----------



## JoeHaBe (23. Juni 2012)

Hey, ich dank dir erstmal.

Ich habe eigtl. gefragt, weil ich früher ein LRS Backfire gefahren bin und mir da auch mehr FW gewünscht hatte. Weil ich dann überlegt habe, wie ich Abhilfe schaffen kann, hab ich eben gesehen, dass die NuminisRahmen mehr FW einfach durch die andere Wippe haben. Aber beim Numinis und meinem recht alten Backfire passen die Wippen nicht zusammen..also die Lagerpunkte sind breiter oder schmaler und das macht Probleme. 
Ich hab dann bisschen überlegt und mir mal eine Wippe konstruiert (CAD) und mal den ganzen Rahmen so grob nachgebaut und den dann "eingefedert". Ich wäre mit meiner eigenen Wippe auf 130mm gekommen (hatte auch ne Gabel in dem Bereich). Allerdings kam es nie zur Produktion, weil das Teil ja nicht ganz trivial ist.
Und nun dachte ich, dass Numinis und No Pogo Wippe vllt. kompatibel sind.. Das wäre was, wenn man da rankommen würde und es passen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (23. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht mal bei Centurion anfragen? Die müssten ja den technischen Hintergrund haben.
W.


----------



## zrk (23. Juni 2012)

Falls das geht und da jemand rankommt hätte ich auch Interesse. Also Numinis Upgrade auf No Pogo Wippe.


----------



## JoeHaBe (23. Juni 2012)

Als ich damals von Backfire auf Numinis Wippe bei Centurion gefragt hab, haben die nur gesagt, es geht nicht und sowas gibts überhaupt auch gar nicht..wollten mir dann ein aktuelles Bike aus dem Merida/Centurion Portfolio verkaufen.

Aber vllt. kann ja mal einer von den NoPogo Fahrern messen, wie breit die Wippe innen ist, also besonders an den stellen, wo die Lager in der Wippe sitzen? Glaube bei meinem Numinis sind das 2 verschiedene Breiten..

Grüße


----------



## Wolfobert (30. Juni 2012)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> Aber vllt. kann ja mal einer von den NoPogo Fahrern messen, wie breit die Wippe innen ist, also besonders an den stellen, wo die Lager in der Wippe sitzen? Glaube bei meinem Numinis sind das 2 verschiedene Breiten..
> 
> Grüße




Hallo, Joe,
vielleicht solltest Du kurzzeitig einen neuen Thread aufmachen, in dem du die NoPogo-Fahrer/-innen direkt wegen der Wippe ansprichst (allerdings soltest Du dann nicht vergessen, mit Maßen und neugewonnenen Erkenntnissen *hierher* zurückzukehren)
W.


----------



## Don_Alejandro (21. August 2012)

besos schrieb:


> Hallo Centurion Fans,
> 
> habe über Google ein Numinis Carbon 26" auf der Centurion HP gefunden. Preis: 2599 , ohne Gewichtsangabe:
> 
> ...



Muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Das Numinis Carbon 26" wird es gar nicht geben. Stattdessen das Numinis Carbon 29".


----------



## besos (25. August 2012)

Don_Alejandro schrieb:


> Muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Das Numinis Carbon 26" wird es gar nicht geben. Stattdessen das Numinis Carbon 29".



Mein Händler hat mit denen telefoniert und leider das gleiche gesagt bekommen. Das 29" ist ne Alternative aber auch leider etwas anders vom Design:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/bikes-parts/centurion-numinis-carbon-29-neues-mountainbike-fuer-2013.655368.2.htm

Das müsste man mal vor Ort anschauen und anfassen


----------



## plattbarft (6. September 2012)

Sodele, nachdem nun die Vario Sattelstütze dran ist, würde ich das bike vorerst als fertig aufgebaut bezeichnen:





Konnte letztes WE die Qualitäten des Hinterbaus endlich mal auf etwas ruppigeren Trails im Harz testen. Sehr schön, ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Don_Alejandro (18. September 2012)

plattbarft schrieb:


> Sodele, nachdem nun die Vario Sattelstütze dran ist, würde ich das bike vorerst als fertig aufgebaut bezeichnen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig geiler Scheiß!


----------



## plattbarft (19. September 2012)

Don_Alejandro schrieb:


> Richtig geiler Scheiß!


Danke, sehr treffend ausgedrückt!


----------



## Morino62 (28. September 2012)

Hallo,
noch ein Numinis....- hier im Market gebraucht gekauft - ein Hydro von 2007, nach einem BAckfire LRS 800 von 2010 letztes Jahr neu und gleich gestohlen. Das Hydro ist leichter, stabiler, der ältere LRS-hinterbau ist robuster an der Wippe, der GErman Answer Dämpfer hat sich bei  Harztrails und Ligurientrails sowie Schwarzwald bestens bewährt, die Manitou Super Elite ist ohne Luftdämpfung zwar schwerer, spricht aber super an...bin super zufrieden! Mein erstes MTB war 1995 auch ein Centurion Elevator mit Suntour xcpro, Campagnolo etc.... und immer war die Qualität bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeHaBe (6. Januar 2013)

zrk schrieb:


> Falls das geht und da jemand rankommt hätte ich auch Interesse. Also Numinis Upgrade auf No Pogo Wippe.



hey..mal wieder da.
Laut einer Info eines Users aus dem Forum geht es NICHT.      Leider.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, arbeitet er in einem Laden, die Centurion führen (man kann die Wippe für ca. 50 als Ersatzteil bekommen). Er hat wohl das Teil mal grob "angehalten" und es ist beim No Pogo etwas breiter und ohne recht starkes Anpassen nicht mit Numinis kompatibel..
Werd ich wohl doch nochmal gucken, ob ich mir eine Wippe selber baue/bauen lasse.

Grüße und ein gesegnetes Neues Jahr


----------



## mtfuji (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

hat Jemand hier noch ein LRS Luftdamper zum verkauf? Es ist fur ein Centurion Numinis Baujahr 2009. 

Vielen dank, und naturlich noch ein glucklich 2013!


----------



## zrk (6. Januar 2013)

Für welche Rahmenhöhe?

Ich hab noch so einen "Knochen" in Einbaulänge 320mm hier liegen. German A Prion. Für Details einfach PN schicken.


----------



## RuhrRadler (7. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre seit neustem auch ein Centurion.
NoPogo SLX von 2010/11.
Habs neu vom Händler und recht günstig erstanden und bin absolut begeistert von meinem ersten Fully(nach 17 Jahren Hardtailpurismus xD)
Foto reiche ich bei Zeiten nach.


----------



## Bike_Collector (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte hier jemand helfen.
Ich will mir ein neues fully Bike aufbauen und habe zur Auswahl den Centurion Backfire LRS Carbon gegen mein Cube AMS 100 Alu Rahmen.

Welchen von den beiden Rahmen empfehlt ihr mir.
Bitte um eure Ratschläge.

Centurion Backfire LRS Carbon (Bj.2010 / Rahmen Nagelneu)
Aufgebaut 9,8kg














oder

Cube Ams 100 HPA ALU (Bj. 2011 Mein eigenes Bike, selber aufgebaut und damal Rahmen neu gekauft)
Aufgebaut 11,2kg





Welchen von den beiden Rahmen empfehlt ihr mir. 
Bitte um eure Ratschläge.


----------



## RuhrRadler (7. Januar 2013)

Das ist ja wie,als wennste in nem Thread über Sony Fernseher fragst ob Du besser nen Sony oder nen Panasonic nehmen sollst^^
Allein der Optik und des coolen Hinterbaus wegen natürlich das Centurion !
Das Cube hat für mich persönlich zu viele wilde Farben.


----------



## plattbarft (7. Januar 2013)

Das Hinterbausystem beim Centurion ist schon einmalig. Auf Asphalt denkst Du, du sitzt auf einem Hardtail, im Gelände reagiert es unglaublich feinfühlig.
Rein optisch ist ohne Frage der Centurion Rahmen schöner.
Problematisch ist nur die Versorgung mit Dämpfern. Die haben eine wesentlich größere Einbaulänge als bei "normalen" Hinterbausystemen.
Meines Wissens gibt es nur noch von German A passende Dämpfer.
Wenn dich sowas nicht schreckt, dann bau Dir das Centurion auf.


----------



## mtfuji (7. Januar 2013)

zrk schrieb:


> Für welche Rahmenhöhe?
> 
> Ich hab noch so einen "Knochen" in Einbaulänge 320mm hier liegen. German A Prion. Für Details einfach PN schicken.


 
OK, danke,

es ist fur ein 51 cm Rahmen. 
Ist die Dampfer noch ganz in Ordnung, und wieviel fragen Sie dafur?
Wie sende Ich Ihnen eigentlich ein PN?


----------



## zrk (7. Januar 2013)

mtfuji schrieb:


> OK, danke,
> 
> es ist fur ein 51 cm Rahmen.
> Ist die Dampfer noch ganz in Ordnung, und wieviel fragen Sie dafur?
> Wie sende Ich Ihnen eigentlich ein PN?



Hm da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der passt. Vielleicht kann das jemand aus dem Forum mit 51cm Rahmen nachmessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeHaBe (7. Januar 2013)

zrk schrieb:


> Hm da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der passt. Vielleicht kann das jemand aus dem Forum mit 51cm Rahmen nachmessen?



Also hab ein Backfire mit 52cm..der Dämpfer von dort hat ohne Probleme in mein Numinis mit 50cm gepasst..denke solange der Dämpfer 320mm lang ist, sollte es passen.


----------



## Bike_Collector (7. Januar 2013)

Danke für dein Ratschlag. Mit Dämpfer habe ich kein Problem Ich habe ein Manitou (7 Monate alt) und ein neuen Dt Swiss Dämpfer. Denke mal das ich für die nächste Zeit gut ausgesorgt bin. 

Gruß

Murat



plattbarft schrieb:


> Das Hinterbausystem beim Centurion ist schon einmalig. Auf Asphalt denkst Du, du sitzt auf einem Hardtail, im Gelände reagiert es unglaublich feinfühlig.
> Rein optisch ist ohne Frage der Centurion Rahmen schöner.
> Problematisch ist nur die Versorgung mit Dämpfern. Die haben eine wesentlich größere Einbaulänge als bei "normalen" Hinterbausystemen.
> Meines Wissens gibt es nur noch von German A passende Dämpfer.
> Wenn dich sowas nicht schreckt, dann bau Dir das Centurion auf.


----------



## Wolfobert (7. Januar 2013)

zrk schrieb:


> Hm da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der passt. Vielleicht kann das jemand aus dem Forum mit 51cm Rahmen nachmessen?



Die Rahmenhöhe ist egal, die Dämpferlänge 320 mm passt an alle Numinisrahmen, unabhängig von der Rahmenhöhe!


----------



## liflawless (9. Januar 2013)

Obeliks schrieb:


> Bin bis März 2009 5 Jahre lang ein Centurion Cross LRS2 gefahren und habe seit dem Frühjahr ein Numinis Hydro.
> Bin absolut zufrieden, das auf der Centurion Homepage im Web selbst konfigurierte Bike ist von der Geometrie und Ausstattung absolut optimal auf meine Bedürfnisse angepasst.
> 
> ciao,
> Dirk


mein Favorit Fahrrad


----------



## Wolfobert (9. Januar 2013)

@liflawless

Du hast schon gesehen, wie dieser Thread heißt?


----------



## Fubbes (10. Januar 2013)

Auf Spam solltest du gar nicht reagieren ... oder melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (12. Januar 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Auf Spam solltest du gar nicht reagieren ... oder melden.



Soweit habe ich gar nicht gedacht...


----------



## mtfuji (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
eine kleine Frage. 
Ich habe ein Centurion Numinis Rahmen (2009) gekauft ohne Dämpfer. Habe (glucklich) ein Manitou SPV Dampfer finden konnen und Heute bekommen. Da sind 4 Buchsen dabei und ein von die Buchsen ist ein bischen breiter. Kommt die Oben zwischen Dampfer und Rahmen? Vielen dank!


----------



## zrk (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo Mtfuji,

anbei zwei Fotos, hoffe die helfen.
Ja, ich weiß, ist ganz schön dreckig 

Grüße

PS: die Buchsen sind bei mir im Dämpfer kugelförmig.


----------



## mtfuji (29. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank, zrk!!!

Das war genau was Ich wissen wolte!!


----------



## zrk (2. Februar 2013)

kommt jemand an ersatzschrauben für die wippe ran?


----------



## ButtRick (4. April 2013)

zrk schrieb:


> kommt jemand an ersatzschrauben für die wippe ran?



Ein Anruf beim Service von Centurion hat bei mir zu prompter Zusendung passender Ersatzschrauben fuer den Dämpfer geführt, und das kostenlos (!) - sollte bei Ersatzschrauben für Deine Wippe also auch möglich sein.


----------



## scottmaki (5. April 2013)

hello

eure meinung zu centurion backfire ultimate 2.29 modell 2012 ?
bin am überlegen wg kauf


----------



## Don_Alejandro (6. April 2013)

Hi scottmaki,

bin seit 2010 auf Centurion unterwegs und rundum  zufrieden. Seit einem Jahr fahr ich das Backfire Carbon 29 und bin  seither noch begeisterter als früher. Das Fahrgefühl im Gelände ist im  Vergleich zum 26" einfach viel angenehmer da man über Hindernisse  einfacher hinwegrollt und in Steilpassagen hat man nicht so schnell  Überschlagsängste aufgrund der größeren Laufräder und des damit  einhergehenden höher bauenden Cockpits. 
Vom Rahmen her sind die  Centurion Modelle sehr steif und stabil. Geometrie ist eher sportlich  orientiert und die Ausstattung des 2012er Modells mit durchgehendem  XT-Antrieb, Magura Bremsanlage und Fox-Forke langlebig. Mit 11,6 kg  Gesamtgewicht bekommt man zwar nicht unbedingt das leichteste 29er, aber  für anspruchsvolle Touren absolut ausreichend. Mein 29er wiegt nach  diversen Tuningmaßnahmen übrigens 9,6kg. 

Forge Ahead!
Don Alejandro


----------



## scottmaki (2. Mai 2013)

Don_Alejandro schrieb:


> Hi scottmaki,
> 
> bin seit 2010 auf Centurion unterwegs und rundum zufrieden. Seit einem Jahr fahr ich das Backfire Carbon 29 und bin seither noch begeisterter als früher. Das Fahrgefühl im Gelände ist im Vergleich zum 26" einfach viel angenehmer da man über Hindernisse einfacher hinwegrollt und in Steilpassagen hat man nicht so schnell Überschlagsängste aufgrund der größeren Laufräder und des damit einhergehenden höher bauenden Cockpits.
> Vom Rahmen her sind die Centurion Modelle sehr steif und stabil. Geometrie ist eher sportlich orientiert und die Ausstattung des 2012er Modells mit durchgehendem XT-Antrieb, Magura Bremsanlage und Fox-Forke langlebig. Mit 11,6 kg Gesamtgewicht bekommt man zwar nicht unbedingt das leichteste 29er, aber für anspruchsvolle Touren absolut ausreichend. Mein 29er wiegt nach diversen Tuningmaßnahmen übrigens 9,6kg.
> ...


 
hello

danke !

war leider dann zu spät drann --bike war schon weg --gab nur noch das 2013 modell --


----------



## extrahottabasco (3. Mai 2013)

spaßige racefeile...mind. eine nummer zu klein für mich. deshalb ist das rahmenset mit fox demnext hier erhältlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMB (9. Mai 2013)

mein Winterprojekt ...


----------



## Wolfobert (10. Mai 2013)

@alex:
Also mir gefällts!


----------



## gummersbiker (2. Juni 2013)

Im "Youngtimer"-Bereich gibt es noch einen ganzen Fred nur zu den No Pogos.
Dort habe ich meines auch schon beschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9931456&postcount=133

Aktuell steht das gute Stück allerdings: Auf der ersten Tour nach dem Winter habe ich mir das Sprunggelenk gebrochen


----------



## showbie (29. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild Von meinem LRS nach dem Rennen in der Eifel.
Das was vor dem Hinterrad liegt ist das Schaltwerk welches mir 3km vorm Ziel abgebrochen ist.Grrrrrr

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1410023?in=set


----------



## showbie (29. Juni 2013)




----------



## Bloodhound (16. August 2013)

Hi,

kennt es einer von euch das Problem, das man der oberen Dämpferhaltung ein leichtes spiel hat? Als wenn die Schraube von der Buchse im Durchmesser kleiner wäre als der Dämpfer. In meinen Fall ist das ein Manitou.

Könnt ihr euren Dämpfer in der Längsachse leicht drehen. Die Lagerbuchsen vom Dämpfer geben das ja her, es verwundert mich nur, da ich das beim ersten LRS nicht hatte. 


Schöne Grüße


----------



## zrk (16. August 2013)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Könnt ihr euren Dämpfer in der Längsachse leicht drehen. Die Lagerbuchsen vom Dämpfer geben das ja her, es verwundert mich nur, da ich das beim ersten LRS nicht hatte.




Ja, aber das kommt, wie du sagst, von der kugelförmigen Buchse.
"Spiel" in Form von Wackeln ist da nicht.


----------



## showbie (17. August 2013)

Also mein Dämpfer hat kein Spiel. Aber beweglich in der Achse ist er. Wann hast du ihn denn zuletzt zur Wartung gehabt.
Wierum hast du den Dämpfer eingebaut?


----------



## Wolfobert (19. August 2013)

Der Dämpfer hat "in der Regel" oben und unten so eine Kugelbuchse eingebaut, um den Achsversatz auszugleichen, da beim LRS-System der Dämpfer ja nicht wie bei anderen Fullys mittig zentriert eingebaut ist .
Siehe auch               #*187* in diesem Thread (Seite 8, Mitte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound (26. August 2013)

Hi,

ja das leuchtet auch ein. Ich hatte nur bei meinem alten LRS2 andere Buchsensets drauf. Somit die Gummis mehr auf den Lagern lagen und somit ein drehen des Dämpfers nicht mehr möglich war. Was jetzt aber dank der neuen Buchsen nicht mehr der Fall ist.

Wundern tut mich eben nur das Spiel in der oberen Buchse, was mir jetzt schon bei zwei verschiedenen Manitou LRS Swingern (Messingfarbenes Tauchrohr) aufgefallen. Sprich das der Durchmesser der Schraube nicht zu 100% mit der Buchse übereinstimmt. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## mtfuji (10. September 2013)

Ja, Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass mein Centurion Numinis aus 2009 mit 120mm Hinten und 140mm am Gabel, die besten Fully ist die Ich gefahren habe. (Fully nr. 6 die Ich aufgebaut habe) Dass LRS System ist einfach viel besser dann alle andere die Ich gebraucht habe...


----------



## Bloodhound (12. September 2013)

Na ich kann ja mal meine Geschichte zu "Papier" bringen.

Angefangen habe ich so 2002 mit einem Centurion CC1500 zum Selbstaufbau.
Noch "schön" mit Thermoshape-Schwinge. Mit German Answer-Dämpfer welcher nach 1Jahr (im Hohen Bogen) Raus folg, da der Ständig Luft verloren hat.
Außer dass die Schwinge zu labil war, war es ein sehr guter & treuer Wegbegleiter im Alltag und hat sich auch als "Briefbotenesel" bewährt.
2004 hat dann die Schwinge, risse bekommen. Aber ein  auf Centurion, ich bekamm einen LRS2 als Garantieersatz. Jener wurde mehrfach Um- und weiter Ausgebaut.






Nun habe ich mich dazu Entschlossen mir ein wenig auf Carbon umzusteigen





(Sattel wurde schon wieder durch den SQ Lab ersetzt)

Und bin mehr als darüber begeistert, da es nochmals eine Steigerung beim Vortrieb und den Klettereigenschaften gab. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Bloodhound (29. September 2013)

Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen zwischen dem Manitou und dem dt swiss gemacht?

Lohnt der Umstieg?


----------



## JoeHaBe (29. September 2013)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen zwischen dem Manitou und dem dt swiss gemacht?
> 
> Lohnt der Umstieg?



der User CenturionRadler hat wohl umgerüstet, er müsste dir da also weiterhelfen können. Ich hab auch den Manitou und weiß auch nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll ; -)


----------



## Bloodhound (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
falls noch jemand auf der Suche nach einem LRS-Dämpfer ist?
Ich verkaufe gerade meinen Ersatzdämpfer welcher gerade frisch vom Service (Luftkammerservice) kommt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/291033929659?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rixi (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Centurion Backfire Hydro aufzubauen.
Die montage des Dämpfers macht mir etwas Schwierigkeiten.
Es Ist ein German A Dämpfer.
Beim Rahmen sind 4 O-Ringe , 3 flache kegelige Scheiben und eine etwas dicker kegelige Scheibe dabei.
Laut der Anleitung die zum Rahmen dazu ist, sind oben und unten Hohlmuttern mit den entsprechenden Schrauben, und die dickere kegelige Scheibe kommt unten zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen.
An meinem Rahmen ist aber oben keine Hohlmutter sondern ein Bolzen mit Mutter.
Wenn ich den Dämpfer nun nach der Anleitung montieren will, ist unten die Hohlmutter zu kurz und oben der Bolzen zu lang, so dass er durch die Mutter ragt und am Rahmen schleifen würde.
Es passt nur wenn ich die dicke Scheibe nicht unten sondern oben einbaue.
Dadurch kommt der Dämpfer aber oben etwas weiter von der Bebestigung nach aussen und ich habe Angst, das die grössere Hebelwirkung auf die Befestigung, sich negativ auf die Halbarkeit auswirkt.
Wie sind die Dämpfer denn bei euch befestigt?


----------



## Bloodhound (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

die dicke Scheibe muss oben an der Rahmenseite montiert werden. Damit kommt der Dämpfer in eine saubere Flucht zur unteren Gelenkbuchse.

Über den längeren Hebel brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Ich bin das so, lange ohne Probleme gefahren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen?





rixi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Centurion Backfire Hydro aufzubauen.
> Die montage des Dämpfers macht mir etwas Schwierigkeiten.
> Es Ist ein German A Dämpfer.
> ...


----------



## Wolfobert (15. Dezember 2013)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Über den längeren Hebel brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Ich bin das so, lange ohne Probleme gefahren.



Das war damals, als ich meinen Rahmen aufbaute, auch meine Sorge. Mittlerweile fahre ich ihn seit 2 Jahre so und sehe, das die Entwickler bei Centurion ihre Aufgabe zufriedenstellend gemacht haben.


----------



## rixi (15. Dezember 2013)

Danke das beruhigt mich sehr.
So sieht es jetzt bei mir aus.
Im Handbuch steht es allerdings genau anders.


----------



## mtfuji (4. Januar 2014)

Centurion Numinis 2009 aus Holland! 
Mit Manitou SPV Dampfer und Rock Shox Sektor mit 140mm Federweg. Fahrt Super!


----------



## Wolfobert (5. Januar 2014)

Mal was anderes, ich habe im TechTalk unter Federung und Dämpfung ein Thema eröffnet, weil ich *ein Problem beim Zerlegen meines* *LRS-Hinterbaus* habe, dann kam mir erst der Einfall, das ich hier evtl. besser aufgehoben wäre, darum kopiere ich den Link mal hierher, in der Hoffnung, das hier die Fachleute sitzen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/centurion-lrs-hinterbau-zerlegen-macht-probleme.675300/

Danke fürs Helfen!
Wolfgang


----------



## Wolfobert (6. Januar 2014)

So, das Problem beim Hinterbauzerlegen ist dank dem entscheidenden Hinweis von JoeHaBe gelöst!
An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke!

@mtfuji: Schönes Rad!
(Wobei die blauen Leitungen nicht so meinen Geschmack treffen - ich hatte an meinem silbernen Rad auch mal rote Hüllen, bin aber wieder zu Schwarz gewechselt.)


----------



## plattbarft (8. Januar 2014)

mtfuji schrieb:


> Centurion Numinis 2009 aus Holland!
> Mit Manitou SPV Dampfer und Rock Shox Sektor mit 140mm Federweg. Fahrt Super!Anhang anzeigen 266189


Meins ist auch aus 2009, nur das orange ist je nach Lichteinfall deutlich heller:


----------



## Wolfobert (8. Januar 2014)

@plattbarft:

Stimmt, eher Richtung Metallic?!
Vor allem: Deins steht mitten im Sommer!


----------



## mtfuji (9. Januar 2014)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> So, das Problem beim Hinterbauzerlegen ist dank dem entscheidenden Hinweis von JoeHaBe gelöst!
> An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke!
> 
> @mtfuji: Schönes Rad!
> (Wobei die blauen Leitungen nicht so meinen Geschmack treffen - ich hatte an meinem silbernen Rad auch mal rote Hüllen, bin aber wieder zu Schwarz gewechselt.)



Danke,
ja, weiss Ich, die blaue hatte Ich nog im Hause...Im Zukunft komme dort auch schwarze Leitungen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtfuji (9. Januar 2014)

plattbarft schrieb:


> Meins ist auch aus 2009, nur das orange ist je nach Lichteinfall deutlich heller:



Meine ist ein bischen Dunkel Orange ja, im vergleich mit Ihren Bike. Vielleicht haben Sie viel in Summer gefahren, in die Sonne! )


----------



## Mattoc (8. Juni 2014)

Mein Backfire nimmt auch langsam Gestalt an  
Weiß zufällig jemand, ob der Backfire LRS Rahmen auch für 180mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen ist?


----------



## AlexMB (8. Juni 2014)

kein Problem, fahre am Backfire LRS vorne und hinten 180. Habe kürzlich günstig einen neuen Backfire Carbon-Rahmen erstanden und diesen mit ner DT-Swiss Carbon-Gabel und einem Mavic SLR Laufradsatz aufgebaut. Da kommt Freude auf.


----------



## Bloodhound (8. Juni 2014)

Mattoc schrieb:


> Mein Backfire nimmt auch langsam Gestalt an
> Weiß zufällig jemand, ob der Backfire LRS Rahmen auch für 180mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen ist?



Geht nur macht das auch Sinn?


----------



## AlexMB (8. Juni 2014)

why not ? Hängt vom Fahrergewicht ab. 
Und dazu eignet sich der Rahmen ja nicht nur für XC, sondern ist auch ein vorzüglicher Trail/AM-Rahmen. Wenn ich den Einsatzbereich der BOS-Gabel richtig interpretiere, soll es genau dahin gehen.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Juni 2014)

Vorher gucken, ob's passt. Bei älteren LRS passt hinten keine 180er Scheibe.


----------



## Mattoc (8. Juni 2014)

AlexMB schrieb:


> why not ? Hängt vom Fahrergewicht ab.
> Und dazu eignet sich der Rahmen ja nicht nur für XC, sondern ist auch ein vorzüglicher Trail/AM-Rahmen. Wenn ich den Einsatzbereich der BOS-Gabel richtig interpretiere, soll es genau dahin gehen.



Ja, gedacht ist der Rahmen für Trail - und leichte AM-Einsätze.
Dann schau ich mal, ob die 180-er Scheibe in den Hinterbau passt.
Danke jedenfalls.



Bloodhound schrieb:


> Geht nur macht das auch Sinn?



Warum sollte eine größere Bremsscheibe keinen Sinn machen??


----------



## Wolfobert (8. Juni 2014)

Ist jetzt nicht direkt das selbe, aber an meinem 2007er LRS-Numinis passt eine180mm-Scheibe


----------



## Bloodhound (9. Juni 2014)

Bekannter fährt das Teil mit ner 200er und es läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattoc (25. Juni 2014)

Es ist vollbracht 













Erste Testfahrt bestanden, fährt sich traumhaft gut


----------



## AlexMB (26. Juni 2014)

kann Dir nur beipflichten, die Kinematik des Backfire LRS ist auch heute noch klasse. 
Was hast Du denn da für einen Dämpfer drin ?


----------



## Mattoc (26. Juni 2014)

Dämpfer ist ein Manitou Swinger, ohne Decals aber dafür mit Hope-Sticker.


----------



## Bloodhound (26. Juni 2014)

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN IN DER _*CENTURION LRS*_ - FAMILIE


----------



## Mattoc (26. Juni 2014)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN IN DER _*CENTURION LRS*_ - FAMILIE



Danke


----------



## Wolfobert (26. Juni 2014)

@Mattoc,

schaut gut aus! 
Was ist das hinten für ein Schutzblech (Marke, Name oder so)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound (26. Juni 2014)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> @Mattoc,
> 
> schaut gut aus!
> Was ist das hinten für ein Schutzblech (Marke, Name oder so)?



*riesel design rie:sel*


----------



## Mattoc (26. Juni 2014)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,160;product=72965

Hab meins nur ein wenig gekürzt


----------



## Wolfobert (27. Juni 2014)

Danke Euch!


----------



## JoeHaBe (13. August 2014)

Hey, ich habe mal eine Frage: Fahre ein Numinis LRS und hab vorne das größte Kettenblatt demontiert und dafür auf der mittleren Postion ein 36z Kettenblatt hingeschraubt (also 2fach mit 24er und 36er KB). Soweit so gut..allerdings müsste ich jetzt den Umwerfer weiter unten klemmen, damit nicht beim Schalten immer die Kette fällt bzw. es nicht schleift, wenn ich auf den kleinen Ritzel fahre. Problem ist nur, dass der Umwerfer schon jetzt ganz knapp über dem Schwingenlager hängt und nicht weiter runter geht. Wie habt Ihr das bei euch gelöst? Bringt es ein anderer Umwerfer vllt. (hab einen SLX downswing, also Klemme oben)?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Grüße Joe


----------



## plattbarft (13. August 2014)

Ich habe einen Sram X9 Umwerfer dran, siehe Bild.
Bei dem ist noch Luft zum Verschieben nach unten, könnte also ggf. passen.


----------



## JoeHaBe (14. August 2014)

Hey, also von der Schelle her könnte ich schon auch noch nach unten, aber die Leitbleche, bzw. die Mechanik dahinter stößt dann am Hauptlager an, da wird es bei dir auch schon eng, oder?


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2014)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> Hey, also von der Schelle her könnte ich schon auch noch nach unten, aber die Leitbleche, bzw. die Mechanik dahinter stößt dann am Hauptlager an, da wird es bei dir auch schon eng, oder?



Eigentlich wollte ich dir grad schreiben, dass ich noch einen 36 z 2Fach Umwerfer in Freiberg habe. Dann ist mir aber eingefallen, dass ich den verbaut habe 

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33967_SLX-Umwerfer-FD-M675---FD-M676-2--10-fach.html

ich würde dieses Schickes Teil testen! Oder!

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...t-Mount-FD-M616-D-2--10-fach-Modell-2014.html
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...er-Adapter.html?xtcr=10&xtmcl=problem+solvers

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass zweiteres wirklich anders ist.


----------



## JoeHaBe (14. August 2014)

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, die das Problem nochmal verdeutlichen:













Hier sieht man den Umwerfer auf der Position für das kleine KB und dass es dort eben nicht passt mit dem Lager.






Geht der empfohlene SLX Umwerfer da besser vorbei?


----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2014)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht so ganz. Wenn man das große Ritzel wegnimmt, dann muss doch nur die Anschlagsschraube des Umwefers neu justiert werden, fertig?


----------



## JoeHaBe (14. August 2014)

das ist schon klar, das Problem ist bei mir, dass wenn ich den Anschlag so einstelle, dass ich sicher, ohne Runterfallen der Kette hochschalten kann, die Kette stark um Umwerfer schleift (großes KB, kleine Ritzel). Wenn ich jetzt den Umwerfer weiter nach außen bringe, damit die Kette nicht mehr schleift, fällt die Kette beim hochschalten vom KB. So wie das aussieht, muss der Umwerfer noch weiter runter, aber das geht bei mir nicht. Deshalb wollte ich ja wissen, wie ihr das bei euren Rädern mit 2fach macht oder welchen Umwerfer ihr nehmt, denn meiner (3x9fach) scheint ja nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2014)

Ah, jetzt ja ...
Du könntest einen Bash statt des großen dritten Blattes montieren. Der verhindert auch das Herunterfallen der Kette.


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2014)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, die das Problem nochmal verdeutlichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaub ich nicht. aber Spacer doch einfach deine Kurbel 2.5 mm mehr nach rechts (1 Space mehr). Hast dann mehr Platz?

Das Radl is echt ganzschön verbastelt an der Stelle.


----------



## JoeHaBe (14. August 2014)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ..könntest einen Bash ... montieren



Könnte ich, aber habe da grade noch keinen..das wäre dann noch ein Lösung.



dkc-live schrieb:


> ...Spacer doch einfach deine Kurbel...



Das werde ich mal probieren..das könnte klappen.


----------



## Wolfobert (6. Februar 2015)

Unser Centurion-Fred schlummert friedlich vor sich hin. Hat keiner was Neues gebaut, gekauft oder was altes verbessert?
Ich kann leider nicht viel bieten, ausser das ich demnächst noch in eine breitere Vorderradfelge investieren will.


----------



## Bloodhound (6. Februar 2015)

Mein Laufräderradumbau mit Umstellung auf Syntacefelgen war meine letzte Tat. Ist auch schon länger wieder her. Aber sonst Rollt alles wie es soll. Centurion halt. 

Aber wenn ich schonmal hier bin. Ich suche noch für meinen zweiten LRS2 - Babytransporter einen Seitenständer. Was kann man da gescheites nehmen??? Damit das Teil, samt Kindersitz steh'n bleibt.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Februar 2015)

Ich bin leider etwas abgerückt von Centurion, seit es das LRS-System bzw. die zwei Flaschenhalter nicht mehr gibt. Damit ging ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal verloren. 
Zumindest das 99er Backfire Hardtail mit Z2 Gabel wird noch häufig gefahren, allerdings nicht im Gelände. Die Ritzel sind sogar noch Original, bei mehr als 20.000 km.


----------



## plattbarft (7. Februar 2015)

Tjs, Neuigkeiten kann ich auch nicht bieten. Das Rad ist erstmal so komplett.
Aber um die Langeweile zu überbrücken vielleicht hier mal ein paar Tourimpressionen.
Natürlich mit dem Numinis im Vordergrund:















Und dann noch mal auf dem Brocken im Nebel:


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (7. Februar 2015)

hier auch mal mein centurion



benutze es als schlechtwetter rad zum rumeiern ,der rahmen ansich sollte aus der selben schmiede wie umf kommen weil der komplette hinterbau 100% gleich ist wie bei dem umf hardtail von meinem sohn


----------



## Wolfobert (7. Februar 2015)

@plattbarft :
Den Waldweg hast Du mit dem Bike aber böse zugerichtet...
Aber ich bekomme Lust auf den Sommer.

@Bloodhound : Zur Seitenständer-Frage: Ich habe meiner Frau damals keinen Seitenständer, sondern einen Haupt-oder Mittelständer (a la Moped) rangeschraubt. Sah zwar grauenhaft aus, aber dafür stand das Fahrrad sicher, wenn sie die Kleine rein und raus geholt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound (8. Februar 2015)

@Bloodhound : Zur Seitenständer-Frage: Ich habe meiner Frau damals keinen Seitenständer, sondern einen Haupt-oder Mittelständer (a la Moped) rangeschraubt. Sah zwar grauenhaft aus, aber dafür stand das Fahrrad sicher, wenn sie die Kleine rein und raus geholt hat.[/QUOTE]

Am LRS2? Da gehts sowas ran???


----------



## Wolfobert (8. Februar 2015)

Ne, da hab ich beim Lesen nicht aufgepasst, meine Frau hatte so ein 0815-weissnicht was-MTB


----------



## zrk (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jungs, ich habe hier noch ungefahrene Buchsen fürn LRS Dämpfer, die ich nicht mehr brauche.
Falls jemand Interesse hat einfach PN schreiben.


----------



## mtfuji (9. August 2015)

Numinis in Glentress, Scotland...


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2015)

Faszinierendes Wetter! Kennt man so in Deutschland gar nicht mehr ...


----------



## Bloodhound (10. August 2015)

Schöne Sache. 
Bist du den Trail gefahren?
Vor allem finde ich das Schild wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummersbiker (10. August 2015)

Auch ich fahre immer noch Centurion, seit 2001 das No Pogo mit dem "Thermoplast"-Hinterbau. 
Kürzlich hatte ich den original AirForce 1 das erste Mal zur Wartung und habe sogar noch kostenlos neue Distanzbuchsen bekommen!
Demnächst allerdings brauche ich wohl mal einen neuen Hinterreifen.  Hat jemand Erfahrung,  bis zu welcher Breite da reinpasst? Und 2.2 oder 2.3 statt 2.0 Zoll wäre ja evtl. ein Gewinn, oder?

gesendet mit tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (10. August 2015)

Hey das CC war mein erstes centurion. Allerdings war der Dämpfer echt mies. Aber super das deiner solange hält. Kannst da mal nen Bild hochladen. Eigentlich ein wirklich sehr schöner Rahmen. Leider hat die Schwinge irgent wann zerlegt. Dafür gabs dann als Garantie den LRS. 
Ich würde einfach mal dein Vorderrad hinten rein bauen. Dann würdest du sehen wieviel Platz du hast.


----------



## mtfuji (10. August 2015)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Schöne Sache.
> Bist du den Trail gefahren?



Danke! Ja, bin Ich gefahren, war gut zu tun mit der Numinis mit 140mm Sektor Gabel. Aber was man hier wirklich braucht ist ein absenkbare sattelstutze. Nachdem auch ein gekauft...


----------



## gummersbiker (11. August 2015)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Hey das CC war mein erstes centurion. Allerdings war der Dämpfer echt mies. Aber super das deiner solange hält. Kannst da mal nen Bild hochladen. Eigentlich ein wirklich sehr schöner Rahmen. (...)
> Ich würde einfach mal dein Vorderrad hinten rein bauen. Dann würdest du sehen wieviel Platz du hast.







Bild? Hier mal eins vom "echt miesen" Dämpfer. Da sieht man, was daran mies ist: wird immer unglaublich dreckig, wenn man da fährt wo es Spaß macht...
Mehr Negatives gibt es da nicht zu berichten: Das Ding ist leicht, hält einwandfrei Luft, "Setup" beschränkt sich auf einfachen Luftdruck und Zugstufendämpfung und er federt und dämpft so wie er soll. Nach über 10 Jahren die erste Wartung und das ganz selbstverständlich mit ALLEN neuen Dichtungen , O-Ringen und zügig, zum zivilen Preis.

Wieso soll es helfen, das Vorderrad nach hinten zu setzen?
Dort sitzt der gleiche Reifen wie hinten auf der gleichen Felge...
Passt denn nun ein 2.2er oder 2.3er in den Hinterbau? Fährt da jemand so etwas?



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfobert (3. Januar 2016)

Um dem eingeschlafenen Thread mal wieder etwas Leben einzuhauchen, erzähle ich jetzt eine Geschichte über die kleinen Zufälle im Leben (obwohl ich eigentlich nicht an Zufälle glaube ):
Anfang Oktober besuchte mich eines Abends mein Schwager und zwar, ganz ungewohnt, in Sportkleidung. Sein Arzt hatte ihm, der bislang für Sport im Allgemeinen und MTBiking im Besonderen nichts übrig hatte, eine Ausdauersportart verordnet. Mein Schwager, für den bislang ein Fahrrad aus 2 Rädern und Lenker bestand, hatte sich, ohne irgendeine Ahnung zu haben, in den Ebay-Kleinanzeigen ein MTB ausgesucht, das seinem Preisrahmen und seinen optischen Vorstellungen entsprach und für 800 .- € aus einem Nachlass gekauft - nun wollte er von mir wissen, ob er was Ordentliches hatte. 
Als wir vor die Türe gingen, stand da ein Centurion Numinis Hydro und ich, der ich nur ein Numinis ohne Hydro hatte, wurde augenblicklich gelb vor Neid, denn zum einen war der Rahmen in diesem wunderschönen Cremeweiss und zum anderen sah ich zum erstenmal ein Hydro in Echt statt nur auf Fotos - und in Echt sah es noch viel besser aus (das es eine Top-Ausstattung hatte und wie frisch aus dem Laden aussah, war dann eher nebensächlich). Als ich ihm erzählte, das ich auch ein Numinis hätte (1. Zufall), wollte er natürlich eine Gegenüberstellung und ich holte meines (Nicht Hydro!!!) aus der Garage. Sein höflicher Gesichtsausdruck zeigte mir, dass ihm sein Bike viel besser gefiel, mir ja auch, denn neben seinem Bike sah meins aus wie der brave Familienkombi neben der der GTI-Sportversion. Nachdem mein Schwager voll Stolz davongefahren war, stand ich neben meinem _mausgrauen_ Bike, das mir bis vor einer Stunde eigentlich gefallen hatte und überlegte, was ich tun sollte. 
Abends saß ich wie immer am PC, als ich bei EBAY mal versuchsweise "Centurion Numinis" eingab und es gab tatsächlich einen Treffer: Jemand hatte wirklich kurz vorher einen Numinis Hydro Hauptrahmen* (*= nur das Rahmendreieck, ohne LRS-Hinterbau) eingestellt (2. Zufall) und dann auch noch in genau der von mir benötigten Größe 56 cm (3.Zufall)   und, fast unglaublich, in dunkelgrau-metallic (4. Zufall),der mausgraue Hinterbau würde also optisch passen.
Mir war klar, soviele Zufälle auf einmal würde es nicht mehr so schnell geben und das ich den Rahmen haben musste. Das der Rahmen ohne Hinterbau nur einen begrenzten Käuferkreis interessieren würde, machte mir Hoffnung und nach 6 Tagen konnte ich nach einem guten Höchstgebot den Teil-Rahmen für 45 Euro inklusive Versand an Land ziehen. 
(Kurz nochmal zusammengefasst: Wäre mein Schwager eine Woche später aufgetaucht, würde ich noch meinen alten Rahmen haben, denn seither wurde nichts Passendes mehr eingestellt - wäre er gar nicht aufgetaucht, würde ich meinen alten Rahmen aber auch noch lieben)
Jedenfalls kam das gute Stück ein paar Tage später lausig verpackt an, es hatte aber nichts abgekriegt. Allzu heftig war der Rahmen wohl nie gefahren worden, er war in sehr gutem Zustand, ausser dort, wo der grobmotorische Ausschlachter vermutlich mittels Rohrzange und Hammer das Rad gefleddert hatte, waren deftige Lackkratzer vorhanden, die ich mittels nicht ganz passenden Lackstift abdecken konnte (zudem ist das Meiste durch die wieder verbauten Komponenten verdeckt).
Eigentlich brannte ich darauf, den Rahmen gleich zusammenzubauen, wollte aber wegen des schönen Wetters nicht loslegen, weil ich fürchtete, das der Hinterbau (und andere Anbauteile) evtl. nicht gleich passen würde und ich was Zeitaufwändiges improvisieren müsste. Ja, und das Wetter blieb dauerhaft schön.
Als es jetzt an Neujahr (endlich) zu regnen begann und es auch nach weiterhin schlechtem Wetter aussah, legte ich gestern los. Erfreulicherweise passte der alte LRS-Hinterbau, dem ich bei der Gelegenheit noch 2 neue Lager verpasste, auf Anhieb an den Hydrorahmen, ebenso die Sattelstütze. Das Steuerrohr war exakt gleichlang, sodaß ich Gabel, Vorbau und Spacer 1:1 wieder einbauen konnte. Tretlager genauso. Die Bremsen waren ja auch nicht demontiert worden, die Schaltung war schnell eingestellt, sodaß ich recht schnell fertig war.
Leider fiel die Probefahrt bislang ins Wasser oder Besuch war da, aber zumindest optisch kann ich mich am "neuen" Bike erfreuen.


 



Sicher, es ist immer noch grau , aber wenigstens in Metallic, und die dunklen Farben sind ja zeitlos (sagt meine Frau). Fahrtechnisch wird es sich wohl nicht anders anfühlen, da die Geometrie wirklich identisch* ist, allerdings hat sich im Lenkkopfbereich durch die Hydroausformung doch einiges verändert, er ist massiver geworden (der Rahmen wiegt auch 100 Gramm mehr).
(*= Das Oberrohr verläuft etwas gerader (darauf komme ich noch), aber die Aufnahmepunkte usw. sind alle genau gleich).
Das "alte" Bike:


 
Was mich jetzt aber noch interessieren würde:
So ziemlich alle Numinis Hydro haben dieses Stützrohr, das vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr hochläuft, genau so wie auch mein altes Rad. Meins hingegen hat so eine Verstärkungsrippe, wie normalerweise die Backfires. Ausserdem verläuft beim Numinis meines Schwagers das Oberrohr recht abfallend, während es bei meinem "neuen" Rahmen eher waagerecht verläuft:



 
Warum ist dies so? Liegts am Baujahr (aber mein Altes hats ja auch schon) oder ist es durch die XL-Rahmengröße bestimmt? Wer es weiss, darf mich gerne aufklären. Es würde mich einfach interessieren, weil ich einfach noch kein Numinis mit dieser Rippe gefunden habe.
Jetzt ist es doch ein ziemlicher Roman geworden. 
Abschließend noch: Ich weiss, die Hörnchen am gekröpften Lenker treffen nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber die Hörnchen helfen mir bergauf mehr als irgendwelche Schönheitsideale.


----------



## plattbarft (10. Januar 2016)

Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, handelt es sich um ein numinis 1000.
Hydroforming ist deutlich zu sehen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist es ein Vörgängermodell vom eigentlichen Numinis Hydro (XT)
Hier mal ein Bild :




Deutlich zu sehen ist hier auch das besonders ausgeformte Oberrohr, mit den "Rillen" für die Bowdenzüge.
Das alte Numinis, war mehr als Tourenfully ausgelegt.
Mit der neueren Generation wollte man wohl eher den damals trendigen All-Mountain-Sektor bedienen, somit wurde das Oberrohr etwas abfallender.
Irre ich mich, bin ich natürlich auch gespannt auf andere Antworten.


----------



## Wolfobert (10. Januar 2016)

Irgendsowas wirds wohl sein. Irritierend fand oder finde ich halt, das mein "altes" Numinis ein deutlich abfallenderes Oberrohr mit Stützrohr hat als mein  vermutlich nachfolgendes "neues" Numinis. Vielleicht wollte Centurion durch das Hydroforming das zusätzliche Stützrohr einsparen, bevor sie das Oberrohr dann, wie Du schreibst, zugunsten des AM-Trends senkten und dadurch wieder die Stütze brauchten. Die Rillen für die Züge habe ich übrigens auch schon drin, beim "Neuen", man siehts sie nur auf den Fotos nicht.


----------



## Wolfobert (23. März 2016)

Nachdem ich ja bei der Bucht noch eine "Numinis - LRS"-Suche laufen hatte, in der Hoffnung, einen schönen Hinterbau für meinen Hauptrahmen zu ergattern, spuckte mir diese Suche zwei Wochen nach meinem letzten Post hier einen kompletten Hydro-Rahmen
der 2. Generation aus. 
Da mir zum einen die etwas brave Optik des vorigen Rahmens nicht ganz gefiel und das waagerechte Oberrohr sich bei einer Testfahrt im Gelände manchmal recht nahe an meinen "überlebenswichtigen" Körperteilen befand, entschied ich den Bieterstreit für mich und bekam den obigen Rahmen. 
Also demontierte ich mein erst neu aufgebautes Bike wieder und baute es mit diesem Rahmen wieder zusammen. Den Kurzzeit-Rahmen konnte ich für gleiches Geld wieder verkaufen.
Dann wartete ich noch ein paar Wochen, bis der Schnee größtenteils verschwunden war (Reste liegen immer noch, im Wald fahren ist fast unmöglich -> Bilder), dann konnte ich am Wochenende lostreten. 
Unterschiede spüre ich keine, hatte auch keine erwartet, die Geometrie ist genau dieselbe, aber trotzdem mal wieder was anderes.


----------



## haekel72 (23. März 2016)

Hi, hier mal mein Aufbau 2016, Trailbanger Team 27,5 Boost.  Eckdaten in meinem Profil: ). Fährt sich sehr verspielt, uphill leicht und downhill wie der Name es sagt.  Mein erstes 27,5 und mit dem Boost Standard eine Steife Gabel und tolle Kettenlinie.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (8. April 2016)

Geiles moped


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikki173 (14. April 2016)

Cooler Trailbanger!!!!

Ich habe ein Centurion Backfire 800 von 2009 mit einer 100mm Gabel statt der damals noch verbauten 80er Gabel.


----------



## mtfuji (14. April 2016)

Leider ist in Wochenende das Oberroher gerissen von meine so beliebte Centurion Numinus aus 2009....

Vielleicht gibt es hier nog Liefhaber fur der Rahmen? Habe auch noch ein extra Schaltauge und Kugellager fur die hinterbau dabei.
Dampfer ist ein Manitou 3Way Swinger mit SPV, ist ganz in Ordnung. Nur aussen beschadigt durch mein Schuhe.  

Auf wunsch auch die Federgabel Rockshox Sektor TK mit 140mm Federweg und remote lockout dabei.(Gewicht circa 1750 Gram)

Es ist ein Numinus aus 2009 in 20 Zoll. In 2013 habe Ich der Rahmen neu gekauft. So circa 3 Jahre gefahren.

Es geht um nur der Rahmen.


----------



## haekel72 (17. April 2016)

Update:
Bremse Trickstuff Direttissima Hebel mit MT5 Sattel! Bombe - Trigura^^


----------



## Nikki173 (17. April 2016)

Hier nochmal meine Krücke  gegen eure eher was klitze kleines


----------



## Wolfobert (17. April 2016)

Sieht doch ganz nett aus, bis auf die Lenkerhörnchen, bzw. das Lenkergeweih, die sind ja riesig...


----------



## Nikki173 (18. April 2016)

Ja, morgen hab ich einen Termin. Neuer Lenker und Hörnchen weg 

Ich will vorne für die Trail noch minimal höher, da es ja eher ein Racer ist. Deswegen der neue Lenker. Der ist auch ein bisschen breiter.


----------



## Nikki173 (20. April 2016)

So sieht es mit neuem Lenker aus


----------



## Wolfobert (20. April 2016)

Gleich ein ganz anderes Fahrrad..


----------



## pacechris (26. Mai 2016)

Noch im Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound (27. Mai 2016)

Schick schick. 

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## pacechris (27. Mai 2016)

Wo bekommt man eigentlich unterlagen vom Rahmen, gibt es nicht vielleicht eine übersicht wo welche Lager verbaut sind?

Hab das Bike zwar als komplettrad neu gekauft, aber die Anleitung von Centurion sind von 2005


----------



## corsa222 (27. Mai 2016)

Frevler du kannst hier doch kein 29er posten. Hier fahren gefühlt fast alle noch 26 Zoll mit LRS-System 

Aber wenn du schon mit solch Unsitten anfängst, das erst Bild eines vollständigen 29ers in diesem Thema wenn ich mich grad nicht irre (Auch wenn Bild und Rad schon etwas älter sind):


----------



## pacechris (27. Mai 2016)

Doch kann ich 

muss ich, bin doch ganz stolz mit meinem ersten Fully, das muss man doch zeigen 
Auch wenn sich ein kleines Problem nach dem anderen auftut....aber zum Glück gibt es ein Forum..


----------



## gummersbiker (27. Mai 2016)

Da würde ich die Firma mal direkt anschreiben: Kontaktdaten stehen auf der Website. 
Ich brauchte zwar keine Unterlagen, aber Ersatz für meinen vergammelten Dämpferbolzen gab es dort noch problemlos, obwohl das Rad noch ein paar Jahre älter ist.


----------



## Bloodhound (27. Mai 2016)

Ja der Support von Centurion ist schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (27. Mai 2016)

Support bei Centurion ist prima. Ich hatte eine Frage zu den Geodaten eines älteren Rahmens und hatte einen Tag später eine Mail mit einer Kopie der Katalogseite.


----------



## pacechris (28. Mai 2016)

Hier auch noch eins in 95% fertigen zustand


----------



## Fubbes (28. Mai 2016)

Neumodischer Schnickschnak.

Vielleicht posten wir mal unsere Schätzchen. Dieses ist das Racoon '96 von meiner Frau. Der original Procraft-Vorbau existiert leider nicht mehr. Wer einen 120er mit 6° los werden möchte, nur her damit. 
Mein eigenes Rocky Racoon aus demselben Jahr ging leider nach kurzer Zeit in den Besitz eines Langfingers über.


----------



## pacechris (6. Juni 2016)

gummersbiker schrieb:


> Da würde ich die Firma mal direkt anschreiben: Kontaktdaten stehen auf der Website.
> Ich brauchte zwar keine Unterlagen, aber Ersatz für meinen vergammelten Dämpferbolzen gab es dort noch problemlos, obwohl das Rad noch ein paar Jahre älter ist.



Mir ging es eigentlich nur um die Lager, die antwort von Centurion war:
_"Ein Lagerkit kann Ihr Händler für Sie unter der Artikelnummer 17031158 bei uns bestellen"_

Scheinbar gibt es die nur direkt bei Centurion, unter der Artikelnummer hab ich nirgends was gefunden.


----------



## Wolfobert (7. Juni 2016)

Also, wenn es normale Industrie-Kugellager sind, dann solltest du mal Innen-und Außendurchmesser sowie die Breite messen und in der Suchmaschine Deiner Wahl beispielsweise "Kugelllager  12 x 34 x 8" eingeben, dann wird normalerweise die genormte Bezeichnung, zb. "6005" ausgespuckt. Damit findest Du z.B. in EBAY massenhaft Angebote. Falls die Lager mit einer Kunststoffscheibe abgedichtet sind, kommt noch "RS2" bzw. bei beiden Seiten "2RS" dazu, falls es sich um Metallscheiben handelt "Z" bzw. "2Z".
Und da an die Lager im Fahrrad keine hohen Ansprüche gestellt werden, müssen es auch nicht die teuersten sein, lieber wechselst Du sie alle 1-2 Jahre, je nach Beanspruchung.


----------



## plattbarft (19. Juni 2016)

Gibt'n Upgrade zu meinem Bike.
Die Thor ist raus und wurde durch 'ne alte Rock Shox Pike ersetzt.
Jetzt wird nicht mehr mit Luft gefedert. Stahl ist angesagt!


----------



## Wolfobert (19. Juni 2016)

Und warum?


----------



## plattbarft (19. Juni 2016)

Die Thor hat mich von der Performance eigentlich nie wirklich beeindruckt. Zuletzt hatte sie Spiel im rechten Rohr.
Hab das Ding mal angefangen auseinander zu nehmen und war nicht sehr beeindruckt.
Und dann ist mir die Pike über den Weg gelaufen.
Was soll ich sagen: Das Ansprechverhalten der Stahlfeder ist deutlich besser, als das der alten Luftfedergabeln.


----------



## Wolfobert (19. Juni 2016)

Ohne je eine luftgefederte Gabel  gefahren zu haben, bin ich auch absolut mit meiner ebenfalls stahlgefederten Marccochi MX Comp ETA zufrieden, auch was die Reparaturanfälligkeit betrifft. Wenn man liest, was andere für Probleme haben, die kenne ich alle nicht.
Dafür hat die MX eben ein bißchen Übergewicht, aber man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juni 2016)

Stahlfedern sind immer besser als Luft. Der einzige Grund, warum es Luftgabeln gibt, ist das geringere Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (19. Juni 2016)

Außerdem ist es leider schwierig, noch aktuelle Stahlfedergabeln mit zeitgemäßer Dämpfung zu bekommen. Ohne Bastelei natürlich.


----------



## pacechris (30. Juli 2016)

An linken seite des Oberrohres ist noch eine öffnung frei für ein Kabel durchzuziehen, kann man die für eine VarioStütze anzulgen nutzen?
Ich hab noch keine bin gerade dabei mich etwas einzulesen, wie da was am besten usw.


----------



## Bloodhound (30. Juli 2016)

Hi,

ich kenne deinen Rahmen nicht. Aber muss die Sattelstütze nicht tiefer ins Sattelsützenrohr steckt werden, als dass das Oberrohr ankommt. Aus Gründen der Stabilität. Somit wäre ja kein Platz mehr für das Kabel.
Ist zumindest mein erster Gedanke dazu.


----------



## pacechris (30. Juli 2016)

Da das du wahrscheinlich recht, das Oberrohr Teil sich zum sitzrohr hin.
Aber es ist doch zu wenig Platz und der zug würde auch relativ stark geknickt.


----------



## Bloodhound (30. Juli 2016)

Beim Team29 sieht man, dass es für das RemoteLock-Kabel für den Dämpfer gedacht ist.


----------



## pacechris (30. Juli 2016)

Dann müsste da auch noch eine Öffnung sein in Dämpfer nähe


----------



## Bloodhound (30. Juli 2016)

Schau mal selbst auf den Seiten von Centurion. Es muss auf der Unterseite des kleinen Steg vom Oberrohr zur Sattelrohr ein Loch sein. Beim NoPogo kommst du ins Sattelrohr.


----------



## pacechris (31. Juli 2016)

Danke, nach genauer begutachtung hab ich den ausgang auch an meinem Rahmen gefunden
Ein schwarz Loch auf schwarzem Grund ist gut getant

Eventuell kann ich da aber auch das Kabel für eine VarioStütze durchziehen.


----------



## Bloodhound (31. Juli 2016)

Es gibt ja auch Vario Stützen mit Externer Zugzufuhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz1985 (12. August 2016)

Mein Schätzchen für die schnellen Touren

Im moment schaue ich ob ich das Numinis 3000.29 von diesem Jahr noch bekomme für kleines Geld,das 2017 wird zu teuer 
Ist an dem Numinis nur Folie am Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe als Schutz?


----------



## pacechris (12. August 2016)

Dicke Folie am Unterrohr, der Schutz für die Kettenstrebe ist ein dicker etwas zäher Kunststoff.
Ist bis jetzt beides absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Devilz1985 (12. August 2016)

Dankeschön! Dann ist es so wie an meinem Backfire
Hast du das Numinis 3000.29?


----------



## pacechris (12. August 2016)

Devilz1985 schrieb:


> Dankeschön! Dann ist es so wie an meinem Backfire
> Hast du das Numinis 3000.29?



Ja, wobei davon noch Rahmen, Steuersatz, Gabel, Lenker, und der Umwerfer übrig sind
Den Rest habe ich nach meinen Vorstellungen umgebaut. Hab das Bike zu einem super Preis erstanden und die Teil gleich weiterverkauft.


----------



## corsa222 (12. August 2016)

@pacechris : du hast das 2000.29 und nicht das 3000er


----------



## pacechris (12. August 2016)

corsa222 schrieb:


> @pacechris : du hast das 2000.29 und nicht das 3000er



Stimmt
Das 3000er hat für mich keinen Sinn gemacht bzw war den Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz1985 (13. August 2016)

Stimmt ist einiges an Aufpreis den ich hoffentlich jetzt nicht zahlen muss 
Ich denke ich bau nur auf Tubless um sonst finde ich es soweit in Ordnung,mal sehen wie es sich fahren lässt 
Am Backfire hab ich auch direkt andere Laufräder,40/28 xt mit 11/34 umgebaut,dann halt auch Tubless das war mit das Beste !
@pacechris schickes Numinis gefällt mir auch gut


----------



## pacechris (13. August 2016)

Wolltest du ein Numinis in Carbon oder in Alu?


----------



## Devilz1985 (13. August 2016)

http://www.centurion.de/de_de/bikes/2016/5/Full+Suspension/Numinis+3000.29 das wollte ich in Alu,ein gescheites in Blau haben sie dieses Jahr nicht und die 2017 Modelle finde ich das Günstigste für 3999 (Numinis Trailbike ) auch hässlich das in dem Grau/weiss sogar nochmal 1000 mehr


----------



## the donkey (13. August 2016)

Hab letztens für einen guten Freund ein Numinis Team 2016 aufgebaut
Er ist total happy damit 
Er fuhr bis dahin ein numinis aus 2013


----------



## pacechris (13. August 2016)

Ich habe lange überlegt welches Fully für mich das richtige ist, Einsatzgebiet Marathon/Tour und bin mit dem Numinis super zufrieden, besonders auch weil es echt toll Klettert, passende Konditionen voraus gesetzt

Ein Scott Spark wäre eine Alternative für mich gewesen, bin es auch gefahren und fand den Rahmen optisch schöner. Fahrverhalten bedingt durch Gabel/Dämpfer Verstellung am Lenker vielleicht sogar besser.
Nur der Preis war mir einfach zu hoch im Verhältnis.


----------



## the donkey (13. August 2016)

Also die erste Rückmeldung kam heute per Gruß vom Feldberg nach knapp 1100hm ein breites Grinsen 
Er wollte auch kein anderes Bike nur eben in Carbon und der Rahmen war glücklicherweise nicht zu haben


----------



## Devilz1985 (14. August 2016)

Ich denke das ich das Numinis auch mal auf Marathons einsetzten werde,gerade so Strecken wie Neustadt a d Weinstraße machen somit viel mehr Spaß!
Das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen wie sehr wippt es im Uphill


----------



## pacechris (14. August 2016)

Kommt ganz auf die abstimmung und dämpfer an. Der RockShox dämpfer der bei meinem drin ist hat nur zwei Position. Auf oder zu, ich fahre zu 99% offen. Heute bei einer 50km trailtour kam ich keinen einzigen augenbilck auf die Idee daran was zu drehen.
Uphill ist eher mein ding und ich fahre auch im prinzip alles im sitzten und komme super damit klar. 

Die abstimmung brauch Zeit, das ist nix was in 10min gemacht ist.


----------



## Devilz1985 (14. August 2016)

Das stimmt ,wird auch gut abgestimmt  wahrscheinlich sogar noch zum Bikefitting gebracht!
Mein 2012 Bmc ist halt im uphill ständig gewippt also zu penetrant ,runter ging es wie Sahne.


----------



## Macrobiotus (3. September 2017)

Thema: Wer fährt noch Centurion 

Immer noch in Gebrauch: Backfire LRS.
Inzwischen sind aber nur noch der Rahmen und der Steuersatz original 
2 x 10 SRAM x9/GX, XTR-Felgenbremse, Cranckbrothers-Anbauteile, Manitou-Dämpfer, ...

Für Touren mit der Familie völlig ausreichend. Und so schön bunt.
Achja, kennt einer das empfohlene Drehmoment für den Dämpfereinbau?
EDIT: Falls es jemanden interessiert: Info von Centurion: 8-9 Nm, mittlere Schraubensicherung (Loctite blau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raised_fist (4. September 2017)

Ich fahre seit Anfang des Jahres ein Centurion NoPogo 2000.27 aus dem Jahre 2016.

Ist mein erstes Fully und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Fubbes (26. September 2017)

Hier mal ein Klassiker von 1996. Gehört meiner Frau, wird aber nicht mehr gefahren. Mein Gegenstück, ein Rocky Racoon, wurde mir leider unfreiwillig entwendet.
Den Originalvorbau habe ich leider nicht mehr. Suche aber einen ...


----------



## planetalbion (18. November 2019)

Auch mal ein Ansatz, oder?
Leider ist am Rahmen die Wippe gebrochen und  bei Centurion können sie sich nicht entscheiden ob sie noch eine haben oder nicht. Also wenn jemand noch eine lrs 120 Wippe hat oder einen defekten Rahmen dann her damit. Weiterhin suche ich noch eine passende Felge bzw. Hinterrad in schwarz und gibt es das Schaltungsaige auch in der schmalen version und rot?
Mal sehen ob ich es mal fertig bekomme. Bin für Kritiken, Ideen und Tips sehr dankbar!
Wäre mein erstes Fully und meine erste Erfahrung mit Scheibenbremsen.
Bin sonst eher für die Klassiker zuständig. Da passt die Magura besser


----------



## Fubbes (18. November 2019)

Das ist ja mal ein aufgeräumter Arbeitsplatz


----------



## pacechris (11. Januar 2020)

Fährt jemand ein Backfire Modell 2015 in M und kann mir die überstandshöhe Mitte Oberrohr messen?

Danke


----------

